# This man will be one of the worlds most powerful



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-38586626


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

His behavior at the press conference makes me a little more suspicious about him and Russia. It'll be interesting to see what happens down the road.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

All he needs to do is release his tax returns, that would put him in the clear about Russia. For an innocent person he's being very cagey about it...


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I think we are going to have an interesting and dangerous four years.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> I think we are going to have an interesting and dangerous four years.


I doubt it will be any more dangerous or less interesting than it has been with previous Presidents HP.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Zaros said:


> I doubt it will be any more dangerous or less interesting than it has been with previous Presidents HP.


You think! they may have had some odd people in the Whitehouse but they have never had an eogmanic before.


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

Oh it's not Paul o Grady then pmsl 
I rightfully or wrongly thought he might be a breath of fresh air 
But even I wobbled abit at tht press conference . The way he hissed n dismissed the press pack . Not all are bad . I had a sense of de ja vue 
Of tht Steven king movie dead zone with Martin sheen screaming put ur god damn hand on the nuclear suitcase and authorise the attack or il rip it off and place it there or something along them lines . Hopefully he will be a force for good but it's trying times n see wht happens in the nxt for yrs


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Id be surprised if he makes it 4 years TBH, I could totally see him being impeached for something shady or stupid!:Nailbiting


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> Id be surprised if he makes it 4 years TBH, I could totally see him being impeached for something shady or stupid!:Nailbiting


Or both! Either the man is a very good actor, or he has practically no self control...


----------



## sandy68 (Jan 5, 2017)

When I was a child my grandad would ask (as a cover up ) Was that you that TRUMPED ) 
Something that makes me laugh still .
I doubt in years to come few of us will find that even remotely funny


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Lets see if Republicans can muzzle him?
After all he was their chosen one...

Any Brutus out there?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> You think! they may have had some odd people in the Whitehouse but they have never had an eogmanic before.


Bush?

And I'm not talking about Kate.

His lies and phoney wars killed more Americans than any alleged terrorist could have dreamed of.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I was thinking the whole suspicion surrounding him and Russia wouldn't exist if it weren't for his big mouth. Trump seems to put his foot in his mouth a lot. 

@Zaros Can I nominate you to be the next president?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

DogLover1981 said:


> @Zaros Can I nominate you to be the next president?


Now why would you want to go and do that?:Wideyed

Imagine...me... President Of The United States.

A wonderful opportunity to be able to aspire to my political heroes, Lincoln, Kennedy and Martin Luther King Jr.

No thank you.

A bullet put a swift end to their careers.:Facepalm


----------



## jon.bda (Oct 10, 2015)

Zaros said:


> Now why would you want to go and do that?:Wideyed
> 
> Imagine...me... President Of The United States.
> 
> ...


Here's hoping...


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

jon.bda said:


> Here's hoping...




You've not been around for quite some time Jon. Been a bit on the busy side have you?
So, how is that wrist of yours?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

jon.bda said:


> Here's hoping...


OMG could you be anymore vile?


----------



## jon.bda (Oct 10, 2015)

noushka05 said:


> OMG could you be anymore vile?


Probably...


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Nv


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Happy Paws said:


> I think we are going to have an interesting and dangerous four years.


That's if he lasts 4 years in office...


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

FeelTheBern said:


> That's if he lasts 4 years in office...


Might well fail to make the full term, true.

I hope he doesn't get assasinated, though - you don't want a character like that becoming a martyr! Far better to just keep asking him difficult questions requiring detailed answers, and watch him implode to the point he manages to insult his way out of office...


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

There has already been protests and lots more are planned. That includes protests of his inauguration. Martin Luther King Jr. Day is tomorrow and Trump thinks it'd be a perfect time to stir the pot.
http://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2017/1/14/14273180/john-lewis-donald-trump


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

jon.bda said:


> Probably...


You are just a nasty little troll, Jon. However you get away without a ban I will never know


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2017)

DogLover1981 said:


> There has already been protests and lots more are planned. That includes protests of his inauguration. Martin Luther King Jr. Day is tomorrow and Trump thinks it'd be a perfect time to stir the pot.
> http://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2017/1/14/14273180/john-lewis-donald-trump


IKR?
Insulting John Lewis, a civil rights hero, on Martin Luther King weekend is the height of disgusting IMHO. 
Trump just does not care. About anyone but himself and his super fragile ego and paper thin skin. 
Those who voted for him are in for a nasty shock when they finally realize he's not going to do a think to protect or help them either....


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Trump, why are you being so antagonistic towards Germany and the rest of Europe? Please stop that right about now.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

DogLover1981 said:


> Trump, why are you being so antagonistic towards Germany and the rest of Europe? Please stop that right about now.


Because Putin is his next best friend?
And Trump is a spokesman for Russia?
It seems the only country in Europe he appreciates....

According to his adviser on Europe, some MEP Farage the EU is the biggest danger in Europe, led by Germany....


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> Because Putin is his next best friend?
> And Trump is a spokesman for Russia?
> It seems the only country in Europe he appreciates....
> 
> According to his adviser on Europe, some MEP Farage the EU is the biggest danger in Europe, led by Germany....


I understand that sperm banks the world over are now closing their doors because, globally, Putin and Trump are the only two recognised w4nk3r5 left in this world.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

On the telly tonight (tuesday) Channel 4 ,10 pm 

Meet the Trumps : from Immigrant to President


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Zaros said:


> I understand that sperm banks the world over are now closing their doors because, globally, Putin and Trump are the only two recognised w4nk3r5 left in this world.


There are scores of minor ones...BJ , Farage, Fox..enough to Global Britain....


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> There are scores of minor ones...BJ , Farage, Fox..enough to Global Britain....


I'll go back and edit, but it might take some time to add all the appropriate or relevant w4nk3r5 to the list cos lets face it, there's a lot of insignificant w4nk3r5 out there too.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Zaros said:


> I understand that sperm banks the world over are now closing their doors because, globally, Putin and Trump are the only two recognised w4nk3r5 left in this world.


I'm pretty sure there is another one who you haven't included in your list.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

FeelTheBern said:


> I'm pretty sure there is another one who you haven't included in your list.


I'll present a list of names/prime candidates in alphabetical order and when I think it's complete, you sir, can tell me it's not.

So......to the job on hand.....so to speak.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Zaros said:


> I'll present a list of names/prime candidates in alphabetical order and when I think it's complete, you sir, can tell me it's not.
> 
> So......to the job on hand.....so to speak.


Make sure you don't wear out your wrist...while writing out the list. I suggest that you type the list rather than writing it out by hand, because it will be a very, very long list.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

FeelTheBern said:


> Make sure you don't wear out your wrist...while writing out the list. I suggest that you type the list rather than writing it out by hand, because it will be a very, very long list.


It would be fairly remiss of me to think I could innocently explain away an RSI of the right wrist to a medical professional, especially with me being right handed don't you think?....Erm..and no quips about right handers please, it ain't smart, it ain't clever and you'd just make yourself look a t0553r anyway.

Well, I would. Particularly after I'd added your name to my very, very long list.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Zaros said:


> It would be fairly remiss of me to think I could innocently explain away an RSI of the right wrist to a medical professional, especially with me being right handed don't you think?....Erm..and no quips about right handers please, it ain't smart, it ain't clever and you'd just make yourself look a t0553r anyway.
> 
> Well, I would. Particularly after I'd added your name to my list of very, very long list.


I don't believe I am deserving of a place on your list, however there are a couple of deplorables I am forced to coexist with while on PF who I think ought to be added to your ever-growing list...


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Looks like inaugration attendance is going to be ridiculously low, possibly a record low:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-38656271

And the approval rating for Trump is being polled at the lowest level for any recent president elect - although he's claiming the polls are fake and rigged, of course  And also that people are pouring in to Washington in record numbers, despite the fact the hotel industry is reporting bookings are about a million people down on Obama's inaugration.

Not to mention there's a good chance some of the people coming are protestors.

In short, this is gonna be fun!


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

http://www.politico.com/magazine/st...-loves-the-idea-of-california-seceding-214632

I'd like to do more research into this to confirm everything in this article but if true, Putin is majorly playing around with the USA. If he is interfering with US internal politics, I will say he should learn a lesson from Star Trek's prime directive and a lesson about the law of unintended consequences. Putin could get a major pie in his face. Already, all the attention Trump is getting about Russia is forcing him to become a little more Anti-Russia. Too, given the batsh1t crazy extremes of US politics, there could be pushback and the next president may possibly be extremely unfriendly towards Russia.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm wondering exactly what I'll be reading when I look at the news tomorrow with all the protests and everything. A little concerning really. O.O


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I said that too soon. Already protests tonight.


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

This is incredible. Soon after May insists her Brexit plans will unite the UK we hear this from Trump.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

DogLover1981 said:


> Nv


I saw exactly what you did there. :Watching


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

KittenKong said:


> This is incredible. Soon after May insists her Brexit plans will unite the UK we hear this from Trump.
> 
> View attachment 297944


That's almost comical with the protests already happening tonight. lol


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Decent people of the world standing with decent Americans to oppose the hatred whipped up by Trump.

Our Caroline Lucas in Brighton >




























Jonathan Bartley on Tower Bridge


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Anyone watching the inauguration? It feels so unreal , like bad dream .


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Couldn't bring myself to. Watching Farage gloating following the EU referendum result was bad enough....


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Not watching. There is Murray playing. More joy. Then I would watch snooker.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I was, cos I'd never seen one before. I turned it off when he started spouting his nonsense


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Give the guy a chance!
Shame we haven't got a leader who would speak the same put Britain first,
like Donald Trump promises to put Americans first


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Time will tell


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I saw it but when he started his speech I turned over to watch The Saint .

Martin McGuinness has resigned but Trump is in power so I will still be spitting at the TV screen !


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

DT said:


> Give the guy a chance! Shame we haven't got a leader who would speak the same put Britain first, like Donald Trump promises to put Americans first


We do have people like him, Farage and even May. Talk is cheap but actions speak louder than words.

Out of interest, who do you classify as americans? The corporate elite who make up his cabinet or the common people he's already pushing to remove medical care from with no replacement in place? The people who need the environment and for it to be protected or those making a quick buck out of oil and gas?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

DT said:


> Give the guy a chance!
> Shame we haven't got a leader who would speak the same put Britain first,
> like Donald *Trump promises to put Americans first*


You mean Americans like him

Ordinary Americans will just be the first on the firing line as has become the trend.

Poor 845t4rd5!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Goblin said:


> We do have people like him, Farage and even May. Talk is cheap but actions .
> 
> Out of interest, who do you classify as americans? The corporate elite who make up his cabinet or the common people he's already pushing to remove medical care from with no replacement in place? The people who need the environment and for it to be protected or those making a quick buck out of oil and gas?





Goblin said:


> We do have people like him, Farage and even May. Talk is cheap but actions speak louder than words.
> 
> Out of interest, who do you classify as americans? The corporate elite who make up his cabinet or the common people he's already pushing to remove medical care from with no replacement in place? The people who need the environment and for it to be protected or those making a quick buck out of oil and gas?


This is one of the few occasions when I am going to even bother to respond to you so that make the most of it goblin and pull it apart as much as you like! Kumasi As Americans is everyone that is working there paying taxes there 


Goblin said:


> We do have people like him, Farage and even May. Talk is cheap but actions speak louder than words.
> 
> Out of interest, who do you classify as americans? The corporate elite who make up his cabinet or the common people he's already pushing to remove medical care from with no replacement in place? The people who need the environment and for it to be protected or those making a quick buck out of oil and gas?


This is one of the rare occasions when I am going to even bother to reply to you goblin so make the most of it and pull it apart as much as you like! my reference towards the American people was those living in America legally irrespective of their race religion or colour irrespective of where they were born in the usa or not if they are they legally than they are usa citizens that's how I interpretated DTs speech! what is wrong with any country wanting to take care of their own first what is wrong with any country wanting to keep work at home? What is wrong with wanting to make sure your own people are all right before you start to give handouts to others if there's work to be done what is wrong with giving it to companies in your own country? people need jobs what is wrong with employing your own people?
People need houses what is wrong with giving houses to your own people first?
You and I will never see eye to eye you and I have different visions and different ideas people should give him a chance and see how it goes same as here with the EU mess. and for your information what I also gleamed from whatt that Donald Trump was going to not probably deal with China and Asia so much as they had been doing. One of us is going to be wrong it might be me but it might be you if it's me I'll be the first to admit it I very much doubt you would do the same that's all you're getting from me


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2017)

Just watched the Obamas board the helicopter. I'm sad to see them go. 
We're in a very precarious place right now. I'm not hopeful, not at all....


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

DT said:


> This is one of the rare occasions when I am going to even bother to reply to you goblin so make the most of it and pull it apart as much as you like! my reference towards the American people was those living in America legally irrespective of their race religion or colour irrespective of where they were born in the usa or not if they are they legally than they are usa citizens that's how I interpretated DTs speech! what is wrong with any country wanting to take care of their own first what is wrong with any country wanting to keep work at home? What is wrong with wanting to make sure your own people are all right before you start to give handouts to others if there's work to be done what is wrong with giving it to companies in your own country? people need jobs what is wrong with employing your own people?


You seem totally oblivious to the fact the AMERICAN people are going to suffer, not rich but those who need help the most. Oh the speech, we've seen the power of meaningless speeches, we judge by actions, both current and past.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Goblin said:


> You seem totally oblivious to the fact the AMERICAN people are going to suffer, not rich but those who need help the most. Oh the speech, we've seen the power of meaningless speeches, we judge by actions, both current and past.


And there are not American people suffering now then? where have you been asleep


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Goblin said:


> You seem totally oblivious to the fact the AMERICAN people are going to suffer, not rich but those who need help the most. Oh the speech, we've seen the power of meaningless speeches, we judge by actions, both current and past.


And oh yes the speech, we all know words are worthless, we'll just have to wait and see won't we! you know no more than I do about how it's all going to turn out ! And there are after all plenty of people rooting for him!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2017)

DT, since you seem confused about the American People, let me remind you that the PEOPLE did not vote for Trump. The American People voted for Hillary Clinton by a 3 Million vote margin.
And yes, people are suffering now, even more will suffer under Trump and his policies and the people he has put in key positions. Climate change deniers in charge of the EPA, anti public school lobbyists in charge of the Department of Education, Exxon executive with strong ties to Russia as Secretary of State....
These are actions, and his actions speak volumes.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

ouesi said:


> DT, since you seem confused about the American People, let me remind you that the PEOPLE did not vote for Trump. The American People voted for Hillary Clinton by a 3 Million vote margin.
> And yes, people are suffering now, even more will suffer under Trump and his policies and the people he has put in key positions. Climate change deniers in charge of the EPA, anti public school lobbyists in charge of the Department of Education, Exxon executive with strong ties to Russia as Secretary of State....
> These are actions, and his actions speak volumes.


Course I know Hillary Clinton got 3 million votes then DT, unfortunately that's how the voting system works it's the same here ukip got more votes than the SNP yet the snp end up with a housefull of MPs it's exactly the same situation here with the EU referendum people just won't accept the result.
And looking at the thugs on TV now demonstrating against him something needs to change over there just because you don't get your own way you shouldn't go out and smash up people's things


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

ouesi said:


> DT, since you seem confused about the American People, let me remind you that the PEOPLE did not vote for Trump. The American People voted for Hillary Clinton by a 3 Million vote margin.
> And yes, people are suffering now, even more will suffer under Trump and his policies and the people he has put in key positions. Climate change deniers in charge of the EPA, anti public school lobbyists in charge of the Department of Education, Exxon executive with strong ties to Russia as Secretary of State....
> These are actions, and his actions speak volumes.


And what makes you so sure more people will suffer under trump let's have this conversation again in six months time shall we you're just as likely to be wrong as I am obviously one of us will be I don't suppose for one moment Donald Trump can do all he has promised but if he manages even a quarter of it surely that have to count for something


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Anyway youll have to continue this thread without me now so that will make you happy! I need to have a practice makeup and hair run for a pre coming wedding


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2017)

DT said:


> Course I know Hillary Clinton got 3 million votes then DT, unfortunately that's how the voting system works it's the same here ukip got more votes than the SNP yet the snp end up with a housefull of MPs it's exactly the same situation here with the EU referendum people just won't accept the result.
> And looking at the thugs on TV now demonstrating against him something needs to change over there just because you don't get your own way you shouldn't go out and smash up people's things


Of course people are demonstrating against a bigoted, hateful president. I would be disappointed in my country if we weren't. The vast majority of the protests have been peaceful and as a free country it is our right as a people to gather in protest of the government if we don't agree. A right protected by the American constitution. 
I also happen to think it is very important for the rest of the world to see that the American People do not all stand with our new president, that he does not represent our views or our feelings.



DT said:


> And what makes you so sure more people will suffer under trump let's have this conversation again in six months time shall we you're just as likely to be wrong as I am obviously one of us will be I don't suppose for one moment Donald Trump can do all he has promised but if he manages even a quarter of it surely that have to count for something


If he manages even a quarter of what he has proposed, you and I are both in danger


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Do you think I should start to build a bunker in the garden??


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Trump is disgusting in every way imaginable. I'm getting more suspicious about him and Putin as time goes by. I did read that US officials were warning other countries not to share intelligence with the USA under a Trump presidency because of his associations with the Russians. That is just bad. lol O.O If I were to try to damage the reputation of another country, Trump would be the perfect candidate to support behind the scenes. I can see him easily being manipulated by foreign governments because of his complete lack of experience and ethics. He shows absolutely no shame. He's trashing Europe and being antagonistic towards Germany and the rest of Europe and that's suspicious for a USA leader.

Already, there is noise about him cutting funding towards programs related to domestic violence in general and violence against women. If true, he's playing with fire. O.O

I think there will be a huge backlash against this election in future elections.


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

ouesi said:


> Of course people are demonstrating against a bigoted, hateful president. I would be disappointed in my country if we weren't. The vast majority of the protests have been peaceful and as a free country it is our right as a people to gather in protest of the government if we don't agree. A right protected by the American constitution.
> I also happen to think it is very important for the rest of the world to see that the American People do not all stand with our new president, that he does not represent our views or our feelings.
> 
> If he manages even a quarter of what he has proposed, you and I are both in danger


Indeed. I'll be equally proud to see similar protests against Brexit in the UK.


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

KittenKong said:


> Indeed. I'll be equally proud to see similar protests against Brexit in the UK.


I wonder if Cameron realised the Brexit vote was probably responsible, or at least contributed to the Trump victory? Can we expect a certain NF to campaign with Le Penn in France too?

I really feel for the Americans. Worst day since the Brexit vote victory.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

This was the white house page on climate change until 2 hours ago. https://www.whitehouse.gov/energy/climate-change  Trump is going to be an all round catastrophe.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

DT said:


> C it's exactly the same situation here with the EU referendum people just won't accept the result.


Tell me how a non-binding referendum concerning a non-reversible process is like a general election where people change can opinion every 4 years or so? Let's skip the blatant lies of the leave campaign in this instance. Farage himself admits the referendum was non-binding. Remind me, how many times has Farage tried to become an MP? From what you are saying he should have accepted the first result. Certainly would have been better for the country in the long run but not how democracy works. You want people to accept results, give us reasons to based on facts (but in the other thread to avoid hijacking this one).


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just watching it the TV, talk about paranoid, armored car and men walking at the side of it, for gods sake if someone wanted to shot him they wouldn't do it now. I know they always do this, who ever is president but why. If someone wants to shoot him they'd find a much better way.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

The climate page isn't the only thing that's been removed.

*George Takei* ‏@*GeorgeTakei* 2h2 hours ago

The White House removed its climate change web page. And the healthcare, civil rights and LGBT sections. Just thought you should know

Bloody hell, how terrifying.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

DogLover1981 said:


> If I were to try to damage the reputation of another country, Trump would be the perfect candidate to support behind the scenes.


Thinking about it, to make that point, another post of mine.


> You know, what I'm thinking is hilarious about it all is that the country I live in will soon have a reality star president that lives up to every worst stereotype of it's inhabitants and this dude will soon be representing the country internationally for at least the next four years. He engages in twitter fights and he publicly portrays himself as obnoxious, loudmouthed, superficial (obsessed with money), sexist, racist, impulsive, belligerent and extremely arrogant. I can only imagine what foreign diplomats are saying behind closed doors. Oh to be a fly on the wall. lol


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> The White House removed its climate change web page. And the healthcare, civil rights and LGBT sections.


Not strictly true, all information is backed up and a complete fresh/new set of information will be added. Not specific to those pages. When we can do comparisons between old and new will be "interesting".


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

noushka05 said:


> This was the white house page on climate change until 2 hours ago. https://www.whitehouse.gov/energy/climate-change  Trump is going to be an all round catastrophe.


What has the orange man been doing?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> Just watching it the TV, talk about paranoid, armored car and men walking at the side of it, for gods sake if someone wanted to shot him they wouldn't do it now. I know they always do this, who ever is president but why. If someone wants to shoot him they'd find a much better way.


The circus needs a parade HP.

Magicians and their magic bullets might be billed a little later.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Goblin said:


> Tell me how a non-binding referendum concerning a non-reversible process is like a general election where people change can opinion every 4 years or so? Let's skip the blatant lies of the leave campaign in this instance. Farage himself admits the referendum was non-binding. Remind me, how many times has Farage tried to become an MP? From what you are saying he should have accepted the first result. Certainly would have been better for the country in the long run but not how democracy works. You want people to accept results, give us reasons to based on facts (but in the other thread to avoid hijacking this one).


Excuse me! But read back, I was comparing the voting system in the USA with that in the uk! The paragraph were I said the SNP had less votes then UKIP but ended up with more MPs, 
The remark regarding accepting results was none related, an example.
And who the hell are you telling me which thread I can reply on and which I can't?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

KittenKong said:


> Indeed. I'll be equally proud to see similar protests against Brexit in the UK.


I hope you are referring to peaceful protests!
I think those people are absolutely disgusting carrying on how they are, smashing store windows and trashing cars! That to affects real people you know! 
But then nothing less then I expected !


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> Do you think I should start to build a bunker in the garden??


:Hilarious How long are you planning on living HP?

You might survive the low life but I very much doubt you'll survive the half life.:Nailbiting


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Some people talking about the violence at the protests today aren't thinking about the amount of violence Trump has encouraged.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

DT said:


> Excuse me! But read back,


Why not read back what you yourself wrote and what I specifically quoted from you. Not related to voting methods of general or US elections. Referendum is not the same at all.



DT said:


> with the EU referendum people just won't accept the result.


Plain English.



> And looking at the thugs on TV now demonstrating against him something needs to change over there just because you don't get your own way you shouldn't go out and smash up people's things


That I do agree with. No excuse for violent protest.



> And who the hell are you telling me which thread I can reply on and which I can't?


Someone who made a suggestion to be polite to this thread maker. Shame you don't feel the same way.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2017)

Happy Paws said:


> Do you think I should start to build a bunker in the garden??


Forget the bunker, if you live anywhere near the coast, I would be moving inland...
Right now I fear what Trump will do to the environment more than I fear him around the nuclear codes.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I do wonder how many animal lovers will be protesting Trump down the road. He picked an advocate of puppy mills/puppy farms to head the USDA transition team.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Goblin said:


> Not strictly true, all information is backed up and a complete fresh/new set of information will be added. Not specific to those pages. When we can do comparisons between old and new will be "interesting".


I didn't realise that. Though I fear the worse, climate scientists are racing to save data from Trump. https://www.wired.com/2017/01/rogue-scientists-race-save-climate-data-trump/ I suspect that page will either be left page blank or it will say climate change is a hoax.

This George Takei tweet might make you smile. It did me - & I agree with him! lol

*George Takei* ‏@*GeorgeTakei* 11h11 hours ago

*The peaceful transfer of power is a thing of beauty. One moment Barack Obama is leader of the Free World. A moment later it's Angela Merkel*.

453 replies 12,818 retweets 27,236 likes


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Clever tweet from George Monbiot -

The question arising from #*Trump*'s presidency: what's the thermal balance between a nuclear winter and runaway global warming?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

FeelTheBern said:


> What has the orange man been doing?


Making America as embarrassing as our country


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Now the far right have taken over Downing Street and the White House heaven knows where we'll all be this time next year.....


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

KittenKong said:


> Now the far right have taken over Downing Street and the White House heaven knows where we'll all be this time next year.....


Well, we can say goodbye to our NHS - forever. Worse than that, our living planet has never been in greater peril. If ever we needed strong leadership on climate change its now. And here we are, stuck with a bunch of climate deniers with ties to the fossil fuel industry. All those species we will lose over the next few year. All the people who will be displaced and will die. What a legacy we will leave future generations.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> Well, we can say goodbye to our NHS - forever. Worse than that, our living planet has never been in greater peril. If ever we needed strong leadership on climate change its now. And here we are, stuck with a bunch of climate deniers with ties to the fossil fuel industry. All those species we will lose over the next few year. All the people who will be displaced and will die. What a legacy we will leave future generations.


Oh, I don't know Noush'

Perhaps our future will be brighter than we actually think...........


*The end of suffering..*​


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Goblin said:


> Not strictly true, all information is backed up and a complete fresh/new set of information will be added. Not specific to those pages. When we can do comparisons between old and new will be "interesting".


Regarding white house web pages, directly linked now from main site to https://obamawhitehouse.archives.gov/ which contains climate pages etc.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

noushka05 said:


> Making America as embarrassing as our country


Even though I identify as a Republican, I don't like what Trumpling plans to do regarding energy. He loves fossil fuels so much he wants to expand the industry. This means that fossil fuels will run out even quicker, and then what will happen? The Donald hates renewable energy with a passion so once fossil fuels run out, America is well and truly screwed.
It doesn't matter what your political beliefs are. Even if you don't give two sh1ts about the environment, fossil fuels won't last much longer. Renewable energy is our only hope for the future.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

DT said:


>


What has you so happy? Are you happy that a bigoted pumpkin is now leading one of the world's most powerful countries?


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Ladbrokes are offering odds of evens that Trump will either resign or be Impeached before the end of this term.
It's not often bookies get it wrong


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

FeelTheBern said:


> What has you so happy? Are you happy that a bigoted pumpkin is now leading one of the world's most powerful countries?


Think its hilarious how all the haters are Icontributing on this thread actually, same old same old keyboard Warriors, going round a.d rou d in circles, im blinking dizzy
banging on a out something they can do naff all a out, not wasting my breathe any longer, shall just have to wait and see. Besides, im rreally busy at the moment, need to get my nuclear shelter stocked up with supplies  just in case like, just in case


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

BlackadderUK said:


> It's not often bookies get it wrong


Not sure about that @BlackadderUK: bookies and polls were not too accurate regarding Brexit or the presidential fight from what I saw. Saying which, I am not disagreeing with what they think may happen.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

BlackadderUK said:


> Ladbrokes are offering odds of evens that Trump will either resign or be Impeached before the end of this term.
> It's not often bookies get it wrong


Iactually do fear for his life, or that of his family,


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

DT said:


> need to get my nuclear shelter stocked up with supplies


My mother used to do that quite seriously, not as a joke. She heard that coffee might be in short supply (for whatever reason) and the next I knew, we would be filling the boot of the car with every brand of coffee you could find. Anything on the news that worried her and she'd buy sacks of sugar in case of invasion. An article about potato blight and she'd have the garage full of them. Barking mad!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

DT said:


> Iactually do fear for his life, or that of his family,


Me too, Lord knows how much security the guy will have to have.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

BlackadderUK said:


> Ladbrokes are offering odds of evens that Trump will either resign or be Impeached before the end of this term.
> It's not often bookies get it wrong


I would not be surprised if he does resign. He seems to be very fragile and can`t bear to be criticised. At the moment all he has to do is say `I`ll make America great again` and he hears cheers. When things don`t quite go his way and the cheers give way to more and more questions and criticism I think he will find that extremely hard to cope with and possibly effect him so much he has a breakdown.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Calvine said:


> Not sure about that @BlackadderUK: bookies and polls were not too accurate regarding Brexit or the presidential fight from what I saw. Saying which, I am not disagreeing with what they think may happen.


Oh yes, they do make mistakes like offering 5000-1 on Leicester winning the league last season 
What I'm saying is they don't make many or they'd be out of business.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

The removal of energy and climate changes page didn't actually mean that much given the situation. Give Trump the benefit of the doubt, after all what do those who oppose him actually know Now we know the way forward according to Trump from his own team:

https://www.whitehouse.gov/america-first-energy

Strange how fears match reality isn't it DT. Wish we could say the same when it comes to anything positive of Trump's rhetoric.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Trump has revealed himself to be as trashy as all hell at the inauguration. His "America First" phrase was apparently used by supporters of Hitler in the USA during World War 2. Ya, Trump was that intentional or stupidity?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

DogLover1981 said:


> Trump has revealed himself to be as trashy as all hell at the inauguration. His "America First" phrase was apparently used by supporters of Hitler in the USA during World War 2. Ya, Trump was that intentional or stupidity?


I prefer the comparison to Banes speech in The Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I haven't heard any news about Trump running his mouth today. Have the protests scared him? Is he afraid he'll just increase the size of the protests by posting something nasty or insulting someone? One can hope. There are about 500,000 protesters in Washington, DC.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

ouesi said:


> Just watched the Obamas board the helicopter. I'm sad to see them go.
> We're in a very precarious place right now. I'm not hopeful, not at all....


Me too . Obama such a lovely man who really cared and tried his best . Maybe one day Michelle Obama will be President .


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I just hope that in four years will not find ourselves in air shelters or trenches. 

That God has mercy and let DT pass away peacefully...soon...

Wonder, really how proud are Brexiters hearing the American version of their rhetoric?
Proud or scared?
Imagine that Brexit might have been that one percent of votes that broke the world stability and helped really dangerous man to have the power ...

How many of our pf Brexit supporters are cheering now?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2017)

FeelTheBern said:


> He loves fossil fuels so much he wants to expand the industry.


And has pretty much said so on the whitehouse.gov website now under his control. Yes, very scary indeed. Rex Tillerson, Mr. Exxon himself as Secretary of State. God help us all.



kimthecat said:


> Maybe one day Michelle Obama will be President .


I doubt it. I love her, she is a class act, but she is no politician and has no desire to be.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm definitely wondering if these protesters have accomplished something already at this point. I still haven't heard a word about Trump. Is he afraid to speak or tweet insults in fear it would increase the size of the protests?


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Did they hold the Women's March?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Mirandashell said:


> Did they hold the Women's March?


Yes, they're happening in the states and all over the world. About 500,000 protesters in DC alone and that's not including all the protests occurring in all the other American cities big or small.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2017)

Mirandashell said:


> Did they hold the Women's March?


Yes!! It's going on now in multiple cities nationwide


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

cheekyscrip said:


> I just hope that in four years will not find ourselves in air shelters or trenches.
> 
> That God has mercy and let DT pass away peacefully...soon...
> 
> ...


That's what LePenn said today... Trump supporters have also referred to Brexit as giving them encouragement to change... not all, but enough


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

YES THEY DID!


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

noushka05 said:


> View attachment 298043


Winter is just like your average Trump supporter: dull, cold and white.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm definitely right that Trump is afraid to comment about the protests. Apparently, not a peep about the protests in Trump's CIA speech that just ended.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

SpringDance said:


> That's what LePenn said today... Trump supporters have also referred to Brexit as giving them encouragement to change... not all, but enough


Notice how little is made of Austrians roundly rejecting the far right in presidential election:
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-austria-election-idUSKBN13S0W0

People can have the foresight to reject xenophobia and nationalism.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

A man of his age can't be expected to party all night and work next day and besides he doesn't work weekends....
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...ebration-michael-gove-interview-a7531576.html


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

cheekyscrip said:


> I just hope that in four years will not find ourselves in air shelters or trenches.
> 
> That God has mercy and let DT pass away peacefully...soon...
> 
> ...


I aint passing nowhere
And im having ball


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

DT said:


> I aint passing nowhere
> And im having ball


Can I have some of what you are smoking/snorting/ popping? I want to be in Lalaland too...Reality just stinks at the mo...


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

cheekyscrip said:


> Can I have some of what you are smoking/snorting/ popping? I want to be in Lalaland too...Reality just stinks at the mo...


Awh, sorry cheeky (((cheeky))))) that was really thoughtless of me, I appreciate you must be really worried at the moment with all the uncertainty not much I can say to offer comfort just keep being yourself and keep smiling, sorry xxxx

My mum would have said something like there's always someone worse off than you but that's the last thing you want to hear seriously hope things work out for you


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I live in a somewhat rural area and my journey to the store was impeded by protesters. I'm shocked. O.O


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

Welp... here we go. 
Trump complaining about the press ‘misrepresenting’ the size of his crowds. 
*sigh*


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

cheekyscrip said:


> Can I have some of what you are smoking/snorting/ popping? I want to be in *Lalaland* too...Reality just stinks at the mo...


That's supposed to be a good movie.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

FeelTheBern said:


> Even though I identify as a Republican, I don't like what Trumpling plans to do regarding energy. He loves fossil fuels so much he wants to expand the industry. This means that fossil fuels will run out even quicker, and then what will happen? The Donald hates renewable energy with a passion so once fossil fuels run out, America is well and truly screwed.
> It doesn't matter what your political beliefs are. Even if you don't give two sh1ts about the environment, fossil fuels won't last much longer. Renewable energy is our only hope for the future.


America, and indeed the planet will be screwed if we continue relying on fossil fuels, FTB. If we are to have any hope of averting catastrophic climate breakdown we must leave all new reserves in the ground. We have the technology to be switching to clean renewable energy right now. Trump hates renewables, because like the tory party over here, he has vested interests in the fossil fuel industry.

You're right, renewables are our only hope for the future x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Well said,Bernie!








*Bernie SandersVerified account* ‏@*SenSanders* 9h9 hours ago

President *Trump*, you made a big mistake. By trying to divide us up by race, religion, gender and nationality you actually brought us closer.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Go on Bernie!








*Bernie Sanders* ‏@*BernieSanders* Jan 20

Our response to Mr. Trump's inauguration has to be to fight back for economic, social, environmental & racial justice. We're not giving up!

1,212 replies 34,433 retweets 93,596 likes








*Bernie Sanders* ‏@*BernieSanders* 15h15 hours ago

We won't achieve our goals if we treat democracy as a spectator sport, hoping others will do it. They won't. The future is in our hands.

438 replies 9,980 retweets 30,899 likes


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm reminded of the term, "The first lady puts women last" during Thatcher's term as PM:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-38707524


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

What gets me looking at several sources are how people are saying May should not be controversial (not raise women rights etc) as we need this trade deal. Wasn't the whole point of leaving to stand up for ourselves and not become subservient to others? 

With trump only accepting what he wants to hear just how far does the UK want to grovel?


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Putting Trump and May aside for the moment is there anything to gain from this "Special Relationship" the UK is supposed to have with the US?

UK PMs past and present are so eager to please US presidents' it's no wonder the UK gets accused of being the US's poodle.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Zaros said:


> Oh, I don't know Noush'
> 
> Perhaps our future will be brighter than we actually think...........
> 
> ...


I must have a warped sense of humour because this actually made me giggle


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

[QUOTE="KittenKong, post: 1064756714, member: 1431226"*]I'm reminded of *the term, "The first lady puts women last" during *Thatcher*'s term as PM:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-38707524

View attachment 298099
View attachment 298101
[/QUOTE]

And every time someone mentions her name, I'm sorely reminded of Adolf Hitler and Joseph Stalin. Rumour has it she was their love child.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

DT said:


> Iactually do fear for his life, or that of his family,


Especially for Ivanka and Melania. Without them, what would Bill Clinton have to stare at?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Did anyone ever realise that Trump has a noticeable habit of puckering up his lips.

Probably the result of his intensive training into how best to kiss Putin's 4r53.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

And now he just signed executive action getting the Dakota access pipeline built after Obama stopped it. 
I'm so angry.....


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

ouesi said:


> And now he just signed executive action getting the Dakota access pipeline built after Obama stopped it.
> *I'm so angry.*....


and me, the man has no sence and dosean't care about anyone.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

Happy Paws said:


> dosean't care about anyone.


Oh he cares very much about himself and his interests. Oil is one of his interests, and he is indirectly invested in that pipeline. Of course he's going to re-instate it. 
It's a clear conflict of interest as are so many other of his business dealings, and I can't believe this is being allowed to continue.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

hasnt he also signed something making abortion illegal. havent seen it, but someone told me today.


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

ouesi said:


> And now he just signed executive action getting the Dakota access pipeline built after Obama stopped it.
> I'm so angry.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2017)

CRL said:


> hasnt he also signed something making abortion illegal. havent seen it, but someone told me today.


No, he can't do that - well, the president doesn't make law, but he can appoint a supreme court justice who would side with him on abortion...

What he has done is proposed a stop federal spending to international programs that provide or even present the option of abortions. So all those programs that provide services to women in impoverished countries that receive US monies, will no longer receive them. IMHO it's not about abortion at all, it's just Trump being as big of an ******* as he can be.

There are a lot of people who voted for Trump on one sole issue - abortion. Since he made himself sound pro-life (I don't think he gives a rat's ass about women's reproductive organs at all), these people felt like they were doing their part to make abortions illegal again.

What I wish people understood is that the pro choice movement is not a pro abortion movement. Being pro choice simply means you believe the federal government has no place making decisions about individual women's reproduction. That means not just telling women they can't have an abortion, it ALSO means the federal government can't force women to have abortions or be sterilized against their wishes. It means that a woman's reproductive status is up to that woman and her doctor, not the government. If you open the door to make abortions illegal, you're also opening the door to the government deciding who *can* get pregnant and who can have children. And I would not put it past Trump to go in that direction as well.

Yet another issue that people respond to with knee-jerk actions instead of thinking it all through


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Its rather shocking looking at the comments on the Daily Fail (I always read the comments) how so many americans are backing him.. and then over 11,000 + people are liking the backing of him. Hes a lunatic!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

CRL said:


> hasnt he also signed something making abortion illegal. havent seen it, but someone told me today.


I think he actually signed something that stopped US tax payers paying for abortions. I think women can still have legal abortions, they just have to pay for it themselves. 
I believe he was talking about having exceptions, such as women who had been raped but I'm not sure if that has been implemented


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2017)

rona said:


> I think he actually signed something that stopped US tax payers paying for abortions. I think women can still have legal abortions, they just have to pay for it themselves.
> I believe he was talking about having exceptions, such as women who had been raped but I'm not sure if that has been implemented


Federal dollars have never funded abortions. 
He is trying to get Planned Parenthood defunded. Planned Parenthood does receive federal funding for their services not related to abortions, and he is trying to get the whole thing defunded. That includes defunding mammograms, pap smears, pelvic exams, STD checks and treatments etc., for low income women.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Does he really still think that Mexico is going to pay for his stupid wall, the mans lives in Cloud Cookoo Land


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

People seem shocked because President Donald Trump is signing all these executive orders.

President Donald Trump seems to be a man of his word and has not wasted anytime implementing what he campaigned for to become President. At least he is keeping his campaign promises.

- Build a border wall with Mexico
- Repeal Obama Care
So on and so forth.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

rona said:


> I think he actually signed something that stopped US tax payers paying for abortions. I think women can still have legal abortions, they just have to pay for it themselves.
> I believe he was talking about having exceptions, such as women who had been raped but I'm not sure if that has been implemented


That's how I understood it Rona what he was stopping was the aid given to charities/departments that support abortion


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

ouesi said:


> Federal dollars have never funded abortions.
> He is trying to get Planned Parenthood defunded. Planned Parenthood does receive federal funding for their services not related to abortions, and he is trying to get the whole thing defunded. That includes defunding mammograms, pap smears, pelvic exams, STD checks and treatments etc., for low income women.


I'm not up on American politics, but hasn't virtually every president from the Republican party done the same and the Democratic party swings it back when they have a president?


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Relevant tweet of the day

24 JanClementine Ford‏ @clementine_ford
*I am willing to bet a million farms that Trump has organised or demanded more than one abortion.*

Trump is disgusting and totally lacking in morals. Anyone who voted for him expecting 'good Christian values' is frankly deluded.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

> President Donald Trump seems to be a man of his word and has not wasted anytime implementing what he campaigned for to become President. At least he is keeping his campaign promises.


He's keeping them because he's a narcissist and believes he is always right. Not sure it's something we should be congratulating him for.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2017)

rona said:


> I'm not up on American politics, but hasn't virtually every president from the Republican party done the same and the Democratic party swings it back when they have a president?


Yes, there was an excellent talk on it on NPR the other day. I'm looking for the transcript. Basically Trump's executive action goes further than even Regan did expanding the Mexico City Policy to defund all international health programs that even suggest abortion as an option even if they're not performing one.

One of the comments one of the interviewed women made - a global health worker who has decades in the field working in impoverished nations, was that it is easier to talk about policy the further away from the woman you are. The closer you get to the woman, the less policy matters and the more it matters being able to do whatever it takes to help that woman. That's a huge paraphrase, but it struck me, especially given that someone like Trump will never be anywhere near close to a woman in an impoverished nation needing health care.



stockwellcat said:


> People seem shocked because President Donald Trump is signing all these executive orders.
> 
> President Donald Trump seems to be a man of his word and has not wasted anytime implementing what he campaigned for to become President. At least he is keeping his campaign promises.


I seem to remember the last time I engaged with you on this kind of thread, that you were unclear on the electoral college and the popular vote, and despite me explaining it several times, you still persisted with your incorrect understanding. I hope this will not be another case of more of the same...

First, in the US, presidents do not make laws. An executive action simply means he intends to go forward with this policy. However the president has no power to enact a law, our house and senate do that through a somewhat lengthy process. True, the house and senate both have a republican majority so republican backed bills have a high probability of passing, but some of us do home more sensible heads will prevail even within the republican party.

Second, I'm not sure how you can call Trump a man of his word. Without even getting in to his personal relationships (a man who has cheated on every wife he's ever had surely does not fall under the definition of a man of his word?), He has a long history of not being a man of his word when it comes to paying contractors, he said he would release his tax returns, he hasn't, he said he would relinquish control of his businesses, he hasn't (none of that paperwork has been filed in the states where he owns businesses, and who knows what his international business interests are because he won't release his tax returns), and of course he promised to "drain the swamp" and look at who he's putting in his cabinet. All special interests Washington insiders. Every last one.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

rona said:


> I'm not up on American politics, but hasn't virtually every president from the Republican party done the same and the Democratic party swings it back when they have a president?


That's my understanding as well. None that I know of however make it impossible to get necessary health care etc without having a replacement.






Still I'm sure people are reassured on his drive with things like the pipeline. What was his statement.. American pipes built by americans. Looking great for that UK-US trade deal brexit leavers are giving as an example of the way the UK will benefit.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

:Yawn :Yawn :Yawn


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2017)

Goblin said:


> Still I'm sure people are reassured on his drive with things like the pipeline.


I know you're joking, but good god that was such a slap in the face


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

ouesi said:


> I know you're joking, but good god that was such a slap in the face


Pipeline certainly sets the tone doesn't it. envoironment doesn't matter, money for his crony's more important.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2017)

Goblin said:


> Pipeline certainly sets the tone doesn't it. envoironment doesn't matter, money for his crony's more important.


Environment doesn't matter. Sacred lands don't matter. Native people don't matter. Truth doesn't matter....


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2017)

And he's muzzling scientists. This should terrify everyone. 
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-...are&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=social


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

This makes me despair .

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-38751516
In Donald Trump's first broadcast interview as US president, he defended his call to resume using waterboarding - a torture technique - to interrogate terror suspects.

"When Isis [so-called Islamic State] is doing things that nobody has ever heard of since medieval times, would I feel strongly about waterboarding? As far as I'm concerned, we have to fight fire with fire," he told ABC News.


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Do you know the feeling that you wish your instincts were wrong, but you seem to be being proven right...?


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Anybody want to chip in to buy enough bricks to to build a wall along the Canadian and Mexican borders?


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I think people freak out too much about the recent election at times. There could be a huge backlash against this election in future elections. The USA has always had crazy politics which swings wildly different ways. Anyways, statistically speaking 2018 and 2020 will probably be really bad years for Trump and his party. It'll be especially bad if his unusually low approval ratings continue to stick for the next 4 or 8 years. The protests only a day after being elected were unusual.
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2014/12/presidents-bad-for-their-parties-113241

Additionally, approval ratings tend to follow a long term trend of decline after entering office and Trump is starting off with the lowest approval ratings on record for a newly elected president. It'll be interesting to see what happens down the road.
https://fivethirtyeight.com/feature...t-of-americans-disapprove-of-his-performance/


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I hope this gets attention and gets somewhere one of these years too.
https://www.tomudall.senate.gov/?p=press_release&id=2522


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh and the funny is that Trump quickly learning that managing the federal government and bureaucracy is very different from managing a business. That bureaucracy is already trolling him and becoming leaky.  Me thinks that things could become a general amusing mess over the next four years. I love the tweet about the refugee. lol

http://www.pbs.org/newshour/rundown/government-bites-back-civil-servants-troll-trump-leak-info/


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

DogLover1981 said:


> I hope this gets attention and gets somewhere one of these years too.
> https://www.tomudall.senate.gov/?p=press_release&id=2522


Let's hope so! But I can't see it happening yet.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

ouesi said:


> No, he can't do that - well, the president doesn't make law, but he can appoint a supreme court justice who would side with him on abortion...
> 
> What he has done is proposed a stop federal spending to international programs that provide or even present the option of abortions. So all those programs that provide services to women in impoverished countries that receive US monies, will no longer receive them. IMHO it's not about abortion at all, it's just Trump being as big of an ******* as he can be.
> 
> ...





rona said:


> I think he actually signed something that stopped US tax payers paying for abortions. I think women can still have legal abortions, they just have to pay for it themselves.
> I believe he was talking about having exceptions, such as women who had been raped but I'm not sure if that has been implemented


Thanks for the explanation. Am unable to watch the news and you never know what's true on Facebook. So didn't know the whole story.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

CRL said:


> Thanks for the explanation. Am unable to watch the news and you never know what's true on Facebook. So didn't know the whole story.


Honestly, don't take my post as fact. I've just heard something slightly different, it could be completely wrong


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Gosh!
in the USA the entire Senior Management of the state department just resigned (according to the Washington Post)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...nt-team-just-resigned/?utm_term=.371abe57f441


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

German firm loses €100m contract amid fears of Donald Trump's border tax | City & Business | Finance | Daily Express

DONALD TRUMP MEXICO WALL: President threatens to cancel trade meeting | World | News | Daily Express


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Is there any other evidence? That is the Daily Express


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

OMG lol 

https://www.theguardian.com/global/2017/jan/25/trump-greenpeace-white-house-protest


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

https://www.quora.com/Why-is-it-so-...rump-supporters/answer/Marc-Whitaker-1?ref=fb

Why is it so hard for educated liberals to empathize with Trump supporters?

The autistic author Sparrow R. Jones said it well:

I am not mad at you that Clinton lost. I am unconcerned that we have different politics. And I don't think less of you because you vote one way and I vote another. No… I think less of you because you watched an adult mock a disabled person in front of a crowd and still supported him. I think less of you because you saw a man spouting clear racism and backed him. I think less of you because you listened to him advocate for war crimes, and still thought he should run this country. I think less of you because you watched him equate a woman's worth to her appearance and got on board. It isn't your politics that I find repulsive. It is your personal willingness to support racism, sexism, and cruelty. You sided with a bully when it mattered and that is something I will never forget. So, no… you and I won't be "coming together" to move forward or whatever. Trump disgusts me, but it is the fact that he doesn't disgust you that will stick with me long after this election.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

And she said it very well!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I made a thread about this but I should have just posted it on here.

The doomsday clock creeps closer to midnight in the wake of Trump presidency. https://www.theguardian.com/us-news...-to-midnight-in-wake-of-donald-trump-election


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DogLover1981 said:


> OMG lol
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/global/2017/jan/25/trump-greenpeace-white-house-protest


I love Greenpeace activists. They are SO courageous.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

It'd be interesting to be a fly on the wall during the meeting between Trump and Theresa May. I'm kind of hoping she told him that as a part of any agreement he'll be required to stop running his mouth.


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

I thought he sounded much more subdued during the conference after and he was the most coherent I've heard him. I'm not holding my breath, but I did feel a little better listening (still plenty of issues, though..)


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Dear God, this is worrying....
















"Europe being ill equipped for war"....

Delusional May believes she's convinced Trump to back NATO even though he hasn't confirmed this....

Still expecting European partners to listen to her despite her vile attitude towards our former allies....


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

KittenKong said:


> Still expecting European partners to listen to her despite her vile attitude towards our former allies.....


Why are our European partners now our "former allies"?


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

The photo on the front pages "holding hands". Apparently , he was helping her dont the steps . I hope that was the reason.!
Otherwise it's Endless Love !


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I shouldn't say this.......... but his got the sort of face I'd love to slap.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@Happy Paws :Hilarious Absolutely !


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

stuaz said:


> Why are our European partners now our "former allies"?


Because we were very offensive to them? Like Farage?


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

cheekyscrip said:


> Because we were very offensive to them? Like Farage?


Yes, you don't make friends telling the EU/EEA community, "We don't need you" and becoming their competitors either.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

cheekyscrip said:


> Because we were very offensive to them? Like Farage?


Not sure exactly when the UK, or the people who represent the UK officially were offensive to European countries?

The UK has relationships with European countries that goes deeper than the EU and started before the EU in fact. Norway and France are two that immediately come to mind. The U.K. leaving the political body that is the EU won't change that.

It's naive to think Countries can't have relations without the EU.


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

cheekyscrip said:


> Because we were very offensive to them? Like Farage?


Because it feeds into the war like language that the press are enjoying at the moment. Any chance to stir up some fear or tension. Last week he was going to 'war' with the press. A few years ago, it would have been a disagreement or argument with the press, now it's war... I think a lot of world 'tensions' or a country's bad feeling comes from being guided by the media.

That and electing self serving fools, of course.


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

stuaz said:


> Not sure exactly when the UK, or the people who represent the UK officially were offensive to European countries?
> 
> The UK has relationships with European countries that goes deeper than the EU and started before the EU in fact. Norway and France are two that immediately come to mind. The U.K. leaving the political body that is the EU won't change that.
> 
> It's naive to think Countries can't have relations without the EU.


You are forgetting Norway is within the European Economic Area (EEA) with the UK government wanting a complete break from Europe. The UK will be the only country in Western Europe not to have any connections to Europe, the EEA or Swiss type arrangement. They'll probably become an unofficial annex of Trump's US.

Yes, perhaps France and Norway were seen as friends during and post World War II, but I'm sure they're seeing the UK in a different light nowadays as it becomes a stand alone Nationalist country.

Surely, you can't disagree withdrawing from the EU and EEA won't alter the relationship between the UK and Europe?

I think its naive to believe things will carry on as before.

Would they be and point in leaving the EU otherwise?


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

SpringDance said:


> Because it feeds into the war like language that the press are enjoying at the moment. Any chance to stir up some fear or tension. Last week he was going to 'war' with the press. A few years ago, it would have been a disagreement or argument with the press, now it's war... I think a lot of world 'tensions' or a country's bad feeling comes from being guided by the media.
> 
> That and electing self serving fools, of course.


The media should be banned. Except those that write about unicorns and rainbows. Like in Russia. Everything is good and in line with government.
Freedom of speech should go with freedom of movement. And then we should do something about independent judiciary that cause trouble and the parliament that wants to debate.
Kremlin solved those inconveniences long time ago.

And a file or two on everyone that matters or better just everyone for national security purpose will do the rest.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

KittenKong said:


> You are forgetting Norway is within the European Economic Area (EEA) with the UK government wanting a complete break from Europe. The UK will be the only country in Western Europe not to have any connections to Europe, the EEA or Swiss type arrangement. They'll probably become an unofficial annex of Trump's US.
> 
> Yes, perhaps France and Norway were seen as friends during and post World War II, but I'm sure they're seeing the UK in a different light nowadays as it becomes a stand alone Nationalist country.
> 
> ...


Wow, we are a positive lot aren't we just, life will go on, hopefully for the better,
We'll have to wait and see though, but surely all the doom and gloom you lot are harvesting must be bad for your health.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

KittenKong said:


> You are forgetting Norway is within the European Economic Area (EEA) with the UK government wanting a complete break from Europe. The UK will be the only country in Western Europe not to have any connections to Europe, the EEA or Swiss type arrangement. They'll probably become an unofficial annex of Trump's US.
> 
> Yes, perhaps France and Norway were seen as friends during and post World War II, but I'm sure they're seeing the UK in a different light nowadays as it becomes a stand alone Nationalist country.
> 
> ...


Sure things will change, that's a given but the point i am making is just because the UK is leaving the EU it doesn't mean countries in Europe will not be allies. We have agreements and such with many countries that are separate to that of EU.


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

cheekyscrip said:


> The media should be banned. Except those that write about unicorns and rainbows. Like in Russia. Everything is good and in line with government.
> Freedom of speech should go with freedom of movement. And then we should do something about independent judiciary that cause trouble and the parliament that wants to debate.
> Kremlin solved those inconveniences long time ago.
> 
> And a file or two on everyone that matters or better just everyone for national security purpose will do the rest.


I disagree. I think we should have access to balanced media. We really don't. It's not like certain countries, where it's overly controlled, but there is bias.

Balanced news is out there if you have access to the sources and want to go looking for it (and have access to foreign media - it's always interesting how differently different countries can see the same thing).

It's not all about unicorns and rainbows, but unicorns and rainbows are as biased as war, doom and gloom. The truth is in there somewhere, but it's not always reported.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

SpringDance said:


> I disagree. I think we should have access to balanced media. We really don't. It's not like certain countries, where it's overly controlled, but there is bias.
> 
> Balanced news is out there if you have access to the sources and want to go looking for it (and have access to foreign media - it's always interesting how differently different countries can see the same thing).
> 
> It's not all about unicorns and rainbows, but unicorns and rainbows are as biased as war, doom and gloom. The truth is in there somewhere, but it's not always reported.


Sorry. That was just my sort of humour noir.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> I disagree. I think we should have access to balanced media. We really don't. It's not like certain countries, where it's overly controlled, but there is bias.
> 
> Balanced news is out there if you have access to the sources and want to go looking for it (and have access to foreign media - it's always interesting how differently different countries can see the same thing).
> 
> It's not all about unicorns and rainbows, but unicorns and rainbows are as biased as war, doom and gloom. The truth is in there somewhere, but it's not always reported.


Pretty sure @cheekyscrip was being facetious


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Sorry, I missed that :Bag


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

stuaz said:


> Sure things will change, that's a given but the point i am making is just because the UK is leaving the EU it doesn't mean countries in Europe will not be allies. We have agreements and such with many countries that are separate to that of EU.


Perhaps you're right if far right Eurosceptic parties win in other countries. Either the UK government will have an alliance with them, or argue which country is the better....

We all know what the latter can lead to.....


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

No surprise here:


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

KittenKong said:


> No surprise here:


Agreed. It isn't surprising at all to see such strong leadership from an increasingly world class stateswoman.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Satori said:


> Agreed. It isn't surprising at all to see such strong leadership from an increasingly world class stateswoman.


Considering we might have BJ , Corbyn or Farage ....
She made all the right noises and kept quiet when told to ( like question about Mexico), and he likes red...


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

cheekyscrip said:


> Considering we might have BJ , Corbyn or Farage ....
> She made all the right noises and kept quiet when told to ( like question about Mexico), and he likes red...


Nowt wrong with a BJ.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

KittenKong said:


> No surprise here:
> View attachment 298801


I dont think its any concern of TM. Why should she voice her views? I think shes done right by keeping her views to herself


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Satori said:


> Nowt wrong with a BJ.


Naughty.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Trump, I know your antics by now. You've instituted a ban on entries from the middle east just so you can look great when you undo the ban (possibly next week). I doubt this all will survive the courts. I'll just sit back and enjoy the popcorn. You're hilarious, Trump.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

After a president Trump, how about a president (Miley) Cyrus? The inauguration ceremonies would be a sight to see.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

#TheresaTheAppeaser trending top on twitter. Says it all. 

Cowardly woman, she shames this country.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

DogLover1981 said:


> Trump, I know your antics by now. You've instituted a ban on entries from the middle east just so you can look great when you undo the ban (possibly next week). I doubt this all will survive the courts. I'll just sit back and enjoy the popcorn. You're hilarious, Trump.


This is what I think he's doing in a lot of cases. Attention seeking of a little boy.
Trouble is, how far is he willing to go to satisfy his egotistic nature


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> Does he really still think that Mexico is going to pay for his stupid wall, the mans lives in Cloud Cookoo Land





stockwellcat said:


> People seem shocked because President Donald Trump is signing all these executive orders.
> 
> President Donald Trump seems to be a man of his word and has not wasted anytime implementing what he campaigned for to become President. At least he is keeping his campaign promises.
> 
> ...


Here's what Mexico's former President says about the wall.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Goblin said:


> *Still I'm sure people are reassured on his drive with things like the pipeline. What was his statement.. American pipes built by americans. Looking great for that UK-US trade deal brexit leavers are giving as an example of the way the UK will benefit*.


This is what 'taking back control' looks like.

May is offering us up to the most despicable President *ever* (& that's saying something), rather than maintaining a relationship with our European neighbours. Madness.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

stockwellcat said:


> People seem shocked because President Donald Trump is signing all these executive orders.
> 
> President Donald Trump seems to be a man of his word and has not wasted anytime implementing what he campaigned for to become President. At least he is keeping his campaign promises.
> 
> ...


Can you imagine voting for someone who makes promises like this?  Idiots.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

noushka05 said:


> Can you imagine voting for someone who makes promises like this?  Idiots.


Well 50% did, didn't they and the electrol college elected for him as well.  So in your words you have just called all these people idiots. That won't go down well if they heard this would it :Muted

The executive order on immigration should have gone to the Senate and Congress to be voted on.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DT said:


> I dont think its any concern of TM. Why should she voice her views? I think shes done right by keeping her views to herself


This Sue.

*Brendan Cox* ‏@*MrBrendanCox* 10h10 hours ago

The only thing necessary for the triump of evil is for good men (and women) to do (and say) nothing


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

stockwellcat said:


> Well 50% did, didn't they and the electrol college elected for him as well.  So in your words you have just called all these people idiots. That won't go down well if they heard this would it :Muted
> 
> The executive order on immigration should have gone to the Senate and Congress to be voted on.


If they voted for him on those promises, then I stand by my comment.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

[QUOTE="stockwellcat, post: 1064762432, member: 1425489"*]Well 50% did, didn't they and the electrol college elected for him as well.  So in your words you have just called all these people idiots.* That won't go down well if they heard this would it :Muted
[/QUOTE]

Well we have the same problem here with brexit. I have to live with the mistake of others.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Deleted could get attachment to work (spelling)


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Happy Paws said:


> [QUOTE="stockwellcat, post: 1064762432, member: 1425489"*]Well 50% did, didn't they and the electrol college elected for him as well.  So in your words you have just called all these people idiots.* That won't go down well if they heard this would it :Muted





> Well we have the same problem here with brexit. I have to live with the mistake of others.


I am no idiot if that is what you are implying via another person's post. I was entitled to my referendum vote and cast my vote the way I said I would always would have voted.


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Made me LOL this!


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

KittenKong said:


> View attachment 298851
> 
> 
> Made me LOL this!


Lol
I thought the lego wall was funny.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Did you here California want a referendum to leave the USA and become an independent state? I don't know if this is true though as there is alot of fake news around and the Express newspaper was the newspaper that published this news.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

stockwellcat said:


> I am no idiot if that is what you are implying via another person's post. I was entitled to my referendum vote and cast my vote the way I said I would always would have voted.


only time will tell. I dread the worst.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Happy Paws said:


> only time will tell. I dread the worst.


The worst being 10% tax on clothing and food and 20% on car import duty, WTO rules. The UK won't stop trading with the EU regardless of the outcome.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Now it starts,

http://www.ibtimes.com/what-calexit-california-considers-leaving-us-after-trump-win-2444019


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Every time I sign in to this forum and find this thread at the top of page one, I always hope @Happy Paws might return at some point to complete its title.

This Man Will Be One Of The World's Most Powerful...........

Is it 4r53holes HP?

Trump, America's 4-5 President.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Zaros said:


> Every time I sign in to this forum and find this thread at the top of page one, I always hope @Happy Paws might return at some point to complete its title.
> 
> *This Man Will Be One Of The World's Most Powerful...........*
> 
> ...


I'd say *Clown,* but it's to serious to say that.


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Happy Paws said:


> Now it starts,
> 
> http://www.ibtimes.com/what-calexit-california-considers-leaving-us-after-trump-win-2444019


Just incredible! I bet Brexit supporters US and UK didn't envisage this!

I knew it wouldn't end with Brexit....


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

http://www.tcs.cam.ac.uk/news/00365...fatal-infection-warns-cambridge-lecturer.html

A University guest lecturer has warned that Trump could prove "fatal" for liberal democracy.

Thomas Weber, Professor of History of International Affairs as well as the founding Director of the Centre of Global Security and Governance at the University of Aberdeen, was reported by _Cambridge News _as having said: "Trump is the start of an infection that could prove fatal. Over time your body just loses its defences and then it becomes sick and you die.

"Inadvertently he could destroy the political system of liberal democracy but I don't think he understands he is in a position to destroy it."

Professor Weber also warned that comparisons between Trump and Hitler reduce the threat of the President-Elect, because although "both are narcissists […] ultimately Donald Trump has no core political beliefs but Hitler obviously did.

"The only similarity to Hitler is his demagogue quality and campaigning method."

Trump's inauguration has been dogged by controversy and cancellations, with several performers refusing to take part, compared to Barack Obama's 2009 and 2013 inaugurations, where Aretha Franklin and Beyonce sang.

Charlotte Church tweeted Trump, writing: "Your staff have asked me to sing at your inauguration, a simple Internet search would show I think you're a tyrant. Bye."

Elton John and R Kelly are also among artists who have distanced themselves from the inauguration.

But Trump has hit back, tweeting that "Inauguration Day is turning out to be even bigger than expected."

He also wrote, "People are pouring into Washington in record numbers. Bikers for Trump are on their way. It will be a great Thursday, Friday and Saturday!"

Professor Weber added that this Twitter presence was also a sign of the dangers Trump poses: "It's dangerous because he's clearly an impulsive person who cares more about perception than policy.

"He likes the attention, he likes to see himself on the cover of magazines. He's an insomniac so when he wakes up at 3am he tweets and then he sets the news agenda for the day."

Trump's inauguration will be marked by two protests in Cambridge. One, organised by Hope not Hate, will see the campaign group joining with trade unions, university staff, and human rights organisations by the Queens' College Mathematical Bridge today.

The other will take place tomorrow (21 January) at midday in Market Square, held by Cambridge's branch of Stand Up to Racism and will be attended by Cambridge MP Daniel Zeichner.

Similar demonstrations against xenophobia and misogyny are taking place across the UK and US, as people fear that Trump's presidency will lead to racist and sexist policymaking.

Professor Weber said, "Ultimately the worry is all the things he's mentioned are not just rhetoric but we may only know once it's too late.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I was afraid Brexit would have that effect of a stone starting avalanche...

Democracy can destroy itself.
If people enjoy it long enough to forget what it is and why it matters.
I grew up behind Iron Curtain.
Can tell you how your life would be without freedom of speech, freedom of movement, independent judiciary in one party system.

Why do you think people were ready to die to fight it?


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Satori said:


> Agreed. It isn't surprising at all to see such strong leadership from an increasingly world class stateswoman.


She would have proven that had she voiced objections or even approval of Trump's immigration policy on being asked, by not doing so shows the opposite.



DT said:


> I dont think its any concern of TM. Why should she voice her views? I think shes done right by keeping her views to herself


Do you think Margaret Thatcher would have kept quiet about something she disagreed with?

The impression May has given is she either supported Trumps policy, but didn't want to say so, or she's too afraid criticise Trump as it could have affected her relationship with him.

Either way this is not a sign she's a "World Class Stateswoman".

As much as I personally disagreed with Thatcher I would have agreed with you if we were discussing her and not May Satori!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

KittenKong said:


> Do you think Margaret Thatcher would have kept quiet about something she disagreed with?


As wonderful as Maggie was,she wouldn't have been the person to to handle Trump. No good bumping heads with someone like him and then expecting to have any influence


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

MollySmith said:


> Professor Weber added that this Twitter presence was also a sign of the dangers Trump poses: "It's dangerous because he's clearly an impulsive person who cares more about perception than policy.
> 
> "He likes the attention, he likes to see himself on the cover of magazines. He's an insomniac so when he wakes up at 3am he tweets and then he sets the news agenda for the day."


Hopefully this will contribute to his downfall. He's barely even started and has already made an enemy out of the press...the very people who would help shape the publics' perception. 
Im pretty sure that old saying isnt true, there _is_ such a thing as bad press!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

catz4m8z said:


> Hopefully this will contribute to his downfall. He's barely even started and has already made an enemy out of the press...the very people who would help shape the publics' perception.
> Im pretty sure that old saying isnt true, there _is_ such a thing as bad press!


I hope so too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

It's almost like he's trying to get himself impeached or kicked out of office somehow. But every time he does something outrageous and us normal people think "surely this is it now" he gets away with it. It's really maddening. What more does he have to do to prove himself unfit?!

His performance at the CIA in front of the wall of stars, talking about his IQ and the crowds at the inauguration, with his planted crowd to clap for him and give him a standing ovation. Total farce. Complete and total farce.

Now his muslim ban excludes countries where he has business interests, which means if you're from Sudan, sorry, you're banned from entry even if you have a legal permanent visa, but if you're from UAE where Trump has business ties, you're fine. Makes absolutely no sense - well, good sense if you're Trump, but no sense as a counter terrorism tactic. Zero Sudanese have committed terrorist acts in the US, but not so for UAE.










And yes, I fact checked this meme via the CATO institute.

So there you have it folks. Money talks, alternative facts, and all that.

Fortunately Americans are fighting back and will continue to. But this is truly ridiculous.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

_"Donald Trump should not be welcomed to Britain while he abuses our shared values with his shameful Muslim ban and attacks on refugees' and women's rights," Jeremy Corbyn said. "Theresa May would be failing the British people if she does not postpone the state visit and condemn Trump's actions in the clearest terms. That's what Britain expects and deserves."

His intervention came as the foreign secretary, Boris Johnson, condemned Trump's policy in notably stronger words than used so far by May. "We will protect the rights and freedoms of UK nationals home and abroad," he tweeted. "Divisive and wrong to stigmatise because of nationality."_

And so it came to be that Trump made me agree with Boris Johnson...


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

MollySmith said:


> _"Donald Trump should not be welcomed to Britain while he abuses our shared values with his shameful Muslim ban and attacks on refugees' and women's rights," Jeremy Corbyn said. "Theresa May would be failing the British people if she does not postpone the state visit and condemn Trump's actions in the clearest terms. That's what Britain expects and deserves."
> 
> His intervention came as the foreign secretary, Boris Johnson, condemned Trump's policy in notably stronger words than used so far by May. "We will protect the rights and freedoms of UK nationals home and abroad," he tweeted. "Divisive and wrong to stigmatise because of nationality."_
> 
> And so it came to be that Trump made me agree with Boris Johnson...


Yes indeed. Always prepared to give credit where its due.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

http://www.npr.org/2017/01/28/51219...e-ban-dont-include-those-he-has-business-with

There is your "man of honor"


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Petition to stop Donald Trump from making a state visit later this year to UK due to the travel bans he has put in place:

https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/171928/


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

From the Statue of Liberty

https://www.nps.gov/stli/learn/historyculture/colossus.htm
*
The New Colossus

Not like the brazen giant of Greek fame,
With conquering limbs astride from land to land;
Here at our sea-washed, sunset gates shall stand
A mighty woman with a torch, whose flame
Is the imprisoned lightning, and her name
Mother of Exiles. From her beacon-hand
Glows world-wide welcome; her mild eyes command
The air-bridged harbor that twin cities frame.
"Keep ancient lands, your storied pomp!" cries she
With silent lips. "Give me your tired, your poor,
Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free,
The wretched refuse of your teeming shore.
Send these, the homeless, tempest-tost to me,
I lift my lamp beside the golden door!"*

Emma Lazarus (November 2, 1883)

Maybe Trump should go and read it


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

stockwellcat said:


> Petition to stop Donald Trump from making a state visit later this year to UK due to the travel bans he has put in place:
> 
> https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/171928/


Absolutely. To ban anyone on the grounds of what country you are from or because you are Muslim? Abhorrent.

Unforgivable.
Total shame. No wonder he is such good friends with Farage.

Utterly disgusted.

Just do not forget that Brexit actually helped to tip the scales and get that msn in power.

This is Brexit figurehead Farage who is now his court jester while our PM is his sidekick, holding hands with that bigot, sexist and racist.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

stockwellcat said:


> Petition to stop Donald Trump from making a state visit later this year to UK due to the travel bans he has put in place:
> 
> https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/171928/


Just signed..... not sure if it will do any good, but at least he'll know how the British feel about him.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

QUOTE, DT:

what makes you so sure more people will suffer under Trump(?)

let's have this conversation again in six month's time, shall we(?) - you're just as likely to be wrong as I am, obviously one of us will be ---
...

/QUOTE
.
.
only read the thread this far -
I'll be back on June 20th, presuming i'm still alive & a PF-uk member. // I can already assure U that some ppl are indeed *"suffering more under DJT" *than before his arrival, or than they would if Hilary Clinton had taken the Oval Office; instead, those lackwits in the Electoral College blindly voted Trumpling into office, AGAINST the clearly-expressed majority of the popular vote.
.
.
.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

QUOTE, Mirandashell:

Anybody want to chip in to buy enough bricks to to build a wall along the Canadian & Mexican borders?

/QUOTE
.
.
I have a much-more affordable & environmentally-responsible plan:
_build a wall around Trump. _A nuclear-hardened mini-silo as his personal residence, until the next POTUS is sworn in.
.
.
Anybody volunteered with Habitat for Humanity before, other than me?... My masonry skills need improvement.
.
.
.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

stockwellcat said:


> Petition to stop Donald Trump from making a state visit later this year to UK due to the travel bans he has put in place:
> 
> https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/171928/


Duly signed. At least I have right to do this.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

Look on the bright side - America will soon be rid of Trump...after all, he's just banned immigrants, and since he originates from Scotland, this ban must obviously apply to himself...


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

DogLover1981 said:


> Trump, I know your antics by now. You've instituted a ban on entries from the middle east just so you can look great when you undo the ban (possibly next week). I doubt this all will survive the courts. I'll just sit back and enjoy the popcorn. You're hilarious, Trump.


I'm getting to know you well, Trump. This gimmick won't work forever as most of the public catches on to your antics. He's backtracking somewhat already. He loves attention.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Hmm... tell that to all the people trapped at airports right now.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Mirandashell said:


> Hmm... tell that to all the people trapped at airports right now.


You do have a point.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
sadly, any POTUS candidate must B native-born -
hence the idiocy over Trump's b-s claims that Obama wasn't "born in the U-S" even tho he was born in Hawai'i. :eyeroll:
.
.
that Trumpster's mum was a Scot & his sire was also an immigrant doesn't, unfortunately, disqualify DJT.
He was *born* here... more's the pity.
.
per MS-NBC news' running 'breaking' banner, Canada just offered to "take Trump" in the last 45-mins or so; I say we ship him within the next 24-hrs, B4 they change their minds.
.
.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

stockwellcat said:


> Petition to stop Donald Trump from making a state visit later this year to UK due to the travel bans he has put in place:
> 
> https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/171928/


870,526 signatures on it now


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

871 244


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Increasing so rapidly!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

The way it's going it will reach a million by the morning.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

re immigration & refugees,
I'm currently watching a film, "Live & Become", about an Ethiopian Jew, a young boy who fled with his mother on foot to the tent-city of a camp in Sudan, hiding their religion on pain of death.
This was the 1980s, 1/3 of the Jewish fleeing died on the road between Ethiopia & Sudan, of starvation, thirst, disease, exposure, or bandits killing them & then robbing the dead.
4,000 of 12,000 Ethiopian Jews.
.
His mother woke him in the night when buses came, put a necklace on him against the Evil Eye, & told him to go.
He walked off slowly & put his hand in that of a young woman standing in line, & went with her.
[She'd lost her only rmng child, a boy, that morning - the French Dr. who'd closed his eyes tells the men checking boarding info, "yes, he's her son - i saved him this morning".]
Thus he gets to Israel.
His adoptive mother soon dies, abjuring him to remember her, his 'sister' [already dead, the daughter he never met], his 'brothers' [also never met], & his mother - still in Sudan.
She predicts he will see his mother again.
.
So much loss, so young.
2 of my co-workers at Westminster-Canterbury were Irani refugees, who fled on foot after the Ayatollah came to power.
They were little kids; walking in the dark, hiding by day, their grandmother couldn't walk after the 1st few days & had to be carried. Their 4-YO brother nearly died.
They walked for 3-weeks to get to a refugee camp.
.
these are the ppl Trumpster is shutting out.
.
.


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Apparently the UK government have confirmed Trump's Muslim ban will not apply to, "Most British citizens".

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...nald-trump-theresa-may-fall-out-a7552321.html

I sincerely hope they are not suggesting that makes it OK as far as they're concerned....


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

KittenKong said:


> Apparently the UK government have confirmed Trump's Muslim ban will not apply to, "Most British citizens".
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...nald-trump-theresa-may-fall-out-a7552321.html
> 
> I sincerely hope they are not suggesting that makes it OK as far as they're concerned....


The word Most is still rather worrying.


----------



## sesmo (Mar 6, 2016)

Almost 935,000 signatures this morning. Let's just hope someone listens.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

stockwellcat said:


> Petition to stop Donald Trump from making a state visit later this year to UK due to the travel bans he has put in place:
> 
> https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/171928/


Has no one actually read this petition before signing?

You all just jump on the band wagon and believe what someone is telling you without looking 
What a waste of your signature. The government couldn't possibly abide by this petition, whereas they may have been able to at a petition that actually prevented him travelling here while his ban was in place

If it had been a petition about his ban on Muslim travel then ok but it's not.It seems to have been started before he took power


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I know they wont do anything but it will let him know how much people dislike him.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> I know they wont do anything but it will let him know how much people dislike him.


Did you read it before signing?


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

rona said:


> Did you read it before signing?


This is the petition that has been all over Sky News in the last 24 hours. According to Sky News the petition went live at the weekend.

They can't stop Trump coming to the UK as he has Scottish ancestry, his mother was Scottish. They can request that the State visit is cancelled.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

stockwellcat said:


> This is the petition that has been all over Sky News in the last 24 hours. According to Sky News the petition went live at the weekend.
> 
> They can't stop Trump coming to the UK as he has Scottish ancestry, his mother was Scottish. They can request that the State visit is cancelled.


A petition lasts for 6 months and this one ends in May........................

Have you read it?


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

rona said:


> A petition lasts for 6 months and this one ends in May........................
> 
> Have you read it?


Yes I have.
Have you seen Sky News as it is on there, the same petition which Sky News are saying was started at the weekend.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

stockwellcat said:


> Yes I have.
> Have you seen Sky News as it is on there, the same petition which Sky News are saying was started at the weekend.


Just checked it and can't see where they say it's about his own travel ban or that it was started this weekend. This is just a hate Trump petition


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

stockwellcat said:


> This is the petition that has been all over Sky News in the last 24 hours. According to Sky News the petition went live at the weekend.
> 
> They can't stop Trump coming to the UK as he has Scottish ancestry, his mother was Scottish. They can request that the State visit is cancelled.


I think they could.



rona said:


> A petition lasts for 6 months and this one ends in May........................
> 
> Have you read it?


Yes I know, but it's still making a good point that the mans policies aren't liked, and we should let him know that.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> I think they could.
> Then they would be as bad as him. He has a business and family links here
> 
> Yes I know, but it's still making a good point that the mans policies aren't liked, and we should let him know that.


It would have been far more effective if it had been about one specific issue. It may also have gathered far more signatures


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

They,ve denied it anyway


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

DT said:


> They,re denied it anyway


Who denied what?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

rona said:


> Who denied what?


The government have responded , couldnt think of a way to write it that kept it short and sweet.
I always understood that if these petitions get 10000 signatures they have to be discussed in Parliament. but I got this morning on the news that it had been thrown out . Maybe I missunderstood


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

DT said:


> The government have responded , couldnt think of a way to write it that kept it short and sweet.
> I always understood that if these petitions get 10000 signatures they have to be discussed in Parliament. but I got this morning on the news that it had been thrown out . Maybe I missunderstood


It's just a hate petition though, it had no point

They can't keep the man away for the whole of his term


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

rona said:


> It's just a hate petition though, it had no point
> 
> They can't keep the man away for the whole of his term


Totally agree


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> It's just a hate petition though, it had no point
> 
> They can't keep the man away for the whole of his term


It's a shame we can't, but we need USA for trade now we are coming out of the UC, but he should still know that his policies aren't liked.

We could still cancel the State visit.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> It's a shame we can't,


Agreed



Happy Paws said:


> We could still cancel the State visit.


For the one planned while his ban is in place maybe


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-38788388

Just goes to show how low the UK government has sunk to in recent times.

I'm pleased there's so much opposition to this.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

KittenKong said:


> View attachment 298899
> 
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-38788388
> ...


They are frightened of upsetting him and the backlash that might follow.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

DT said:


> The government have responded , couldnt think of a way to write it that kept it short and sweet.
> I always understood that if these petitions get 10000 signatures they have to be discussed in Parliament. but I got this morning on the news that it had been thrown out . Maybe I missunderstood


When the petitions reach the required number of signatures they are merely considered for parliamentary discussion, that's all. Even when the discussion is allowed it is likely to be in an obscure chamber during the graveyard shift. Frivolous petitions are nearly always discarded for being a waste of time (rather like the signatories in most cases).

ETA: I can't see where the status on this petition has changed to rejected so I am not so sure the BBC has it right anyway.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

KittenKong said:


> View attachment 298899
> 
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-38788388
> ...


I thought the number of signatures was derisory, considering the publicity this petition has been given. Maybe others actually read it


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Satori said:


> When the petitions reach the required number of signatures they are merely considered for parliamentary discussion, that's all. Even when the discussion is allowed it is likely to be in an obscure chamber during the graveyard shift. Frivolous petitions are nearly always discarded for being a waste of time (rather like the signatories in most cases).
> 
> ETA: I can't see where the status on this petition has changed to rejected so I am not so sure the BBC has it right anyway.


Maybe I missunderstood


----------



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)

Why is it a hate petition? Isn't Trump the one being hateful with his wall and muslim ban? I don't see why the petition is hateful at all, it just shows that we do not want to support him while he rejects other humans.
I'm very proud to say that I have signed it and that I believe we shouldn't dislike or reject people that have different beliefs, skin colour, language or sexuality to our own.


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm proud of you all.

......And what will the government's response be?

Yes, you guessed it.









Perhaps this gives an idea of how post Brexit Britain may look like...


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2017)

So little old Mexico stood up to Trump but TM won’t? Interesting....


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Well, we all knew that was going to happen. PMs do love a State Visit and a chance to pretend they are important in the world. 

We just have to keep the pressure on and keep protesting.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

1,160,309 people have signed now.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

rockdot said:


> Why is it a hate petition? Isn't Trump the one being hateful with his wall and muslim ban? I don't see why the petition is hateful at all, it just shows that we do not want to support him while he rejects other humans.
> I'm very proud to say that I have signed it and that I believe we shouldn't dislike or reject people that have different beliefs, skin colour, language or sexuality to our own.


Because it's against the man and doesn't even mention any of his policies

Why don't you start a petition that actually addresses the issues?

This one is just a waste of time


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.


per France24 cable TV, Parliament will "debate" the petition, but as prev noted, that might be a late-nite event w/ skeletal attendance.

OTOH - at least they'll *discuss* it, which is more than our Senate or House did, re POTUS Trumpling's illegal & inhumane ban!
>:--\
so much for "a democratic Govt"...
.
.
.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

rona said:


> Because it's against the man and doesn't even mention any of his policies
> 
> Why don't you start a petition that actually addresses the issues?
> 
> This one is just a waste of time


Taste of his own medicine maybe?

I signed.

@rona ..would you hold hands with him?

Considering where that hand might have been ...


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

cheekyscrip said:


> Taste of his own medicine maybe?
> 
> I signed.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't want to be anywhere near such an individual. I'm quite in awe of how Theresa is managing it
I'm quite sure he turns her stomach too


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> @rona ..would you hold hands with him?
> 
> Considering where that hand might have been ...


 ugh ! When May shook hands with him I wonder if she wanted to wash her hand after. he's so reptillian .


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

The Queen had to shake hands with Martin McGuiness so shaking hands with Trump will be a doddle .


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

still going up 1,297,645 signatures


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

kimthecat said:


> The Queen had to shake hands with Martin McGuiness so shaking hands with Trump will be a doddle .


 :Jawdrop:Vomit:Yuck


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Knowing him, May didn't get much of a choice. At least holding his hand stopped it from grabbing anything else......


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

kimthecat said:


> The Queen had to shake hands with Martin McGuiness so shaking hands with Trump will be a doddle .


The queen has had to deal with far worse than Trump in her time. I'm quite sure she won't tolerate any of his antics


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

H


rona said:


> The queen has had to deal with far worse than Trump in her time. I'm quite sure she won't tolerate any of his antics


Her noble age prevents that, thanks God!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> H
> Her noble age prevents that, thanks God!


 Philip would punch his lights out if there was any hanky panky !


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

rona said:


> The queen has had to deal with far worse than Trump in her time. I'm quite sure she won't tolerate any of his antics


Indeed. The Queen is famous for her insistance on protocol being respected, and Mr Trump will be no exception to that expectation.

Besides, can you imagine the reaction if he misbehaved around Her Majesty? Might have trouble restraining Prince Phillip...


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I'd be more worried about the Secret Service fellas standing around the room. They carry guns.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Mirandashell said:


> I'd be more worried about the Secret Service fellas standing around the room. They carry guns.


Friendly fire? Lol!


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Yeah. Take out Trump and a lot of the Royal Family in one go.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
good point, Miranda -
shaking hands with the slimeball is disgusting, but it's one hand less to grope ya, euuhh, *gag*.
.
I don't think 'age' is so protective, any F over 4-YO & still alive past a century might be gropable.
I wouldn't leave a child or woman alone in a room with the likes of the Grabber.
Blecch.
.
as for friendly fire, if he molested the Queen, i'd think a nonfatal shot would be justified... don't U?
Just to put him out of commmission, pointedly.
.
.
.


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Another thing the UK government need to remember: Trump will be subjected to much opposition and protest when he comes to the UK.

Is May going to insist "her people" embrace Trump and be united in rejoice like she's saying about Brexit?

Perhaps she'll make a "success" of his visit....


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh look, our Brexit Darling makes sure Britain is not left behind...any doubts anymore whose team he is batting for?


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Farage defends this while May wouldn't answer when asked.....

And Trump's visit still goes ahead as planned.....


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I don't think May will be that daft, TBH. Publically endorsing anything Farage thinks a good idea is just not going to happen after all this protest and attention. She's already getting it the neck for not being stronger with Trump. I would the UK is pretty safe from any decisions on immigration at least until things calm down.


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Mirandashell said:


> I would the UK is pretty safe from any decisions on immigration at least until things calm down.


I would think the UK is pretty safe from any decisions on immigration at least until Brexit.

May said herself immigration is her top priority hence why she's withdrawing from the EU single market....


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Why does that tit Farage get so much airtime. He's just an MEP . Hes not the Leader of UKIP . 

If Trump comes for a state visit then I would expect protests , I'm sure there were protests when Chinese came. 
I think it would be embarrassing for the government if there were but it will be allowed and I think in this circumstance it would be right to have demos because as he is here in this country and it would be more effective .


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Surely extreme vetting is what Australia has? It doesn't need to be racial or divisive

https://www.gov.uk/foreign-travel-advice/australia/entry-requirements

https://www.amnesty.org.au/australian-government-support-trumps-extreme-vetting/

No one batted an eyelid when they started doing this a few months back


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

rona said:


> Because it's against the man and doesn't even mention any of his policies
> 
> Why don't you start a petition that actually addresses the issues?
> 
> *This one is just a waste of time*


Not a waste of time at all.








*Caroline LucasVerified account*‏
_
Yay! Petition now over 100K - now looking forward to debate where MPs can call out PM for complicity with tyranny_



rona said:


> I wouldn't want to be anywhere near such an individual. I'm quite in awe of how Theresa is managing it
> I'm quite sure he turns her stomach too


Theresa is managing it because she's a coward desperate for trade deals. Any tyrant will do.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

And she's not the first Tory PM to cosy up to tyrants and perverts. Maggie Thatcher was bestie mates with Pinochet and Jimmy Saville.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> Theresa is managing it because she's a coward desperate for trade deals. Any tyrant will do.


 What will happen with the trade and investment deals between EU and US , will the EU pull out now Trump is in charge ?

http://ec.europa.eu/trade/policy/countries-and-regions/countries/united-states/
On 14 June 2013, Member States gave the European Commission the green light to start trade and investment talks with the United States.

The launch builds on the report of a High-Level Working Group on Jobs and Growth, published in February 2013. In March 2013, the European Commission proposed negotiating guidelines to the Member States and released an impact assessment on the future of the EU-US trade relations and an in-depth independent study on the potential effects of the EU-US TTIP.

When negotiations are completed, this EU-US agreement would be the biggest bilateral trade deal ever negotiated - and it could add around 0.5% to the EU's annual economic output.

The European Union and the United States have the largest bilateral trade relationship and enjoy the most integrated economic relationship in the world.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

kimthecat said:


> What will happen with the trade and investment deals between EU and US , will the EU pull out now Trump is in charge ?
> 
> http://ec.europa.eu/trade/policy/countries-and-regions/countries/united-states/
> On 14 June 2013, Member States gave the European Commission the green light to start trade and investment talks with the United States.
> ...


TTIP is dead Kim, but now we are on course for our own UK version. We're on our now, this is where we are because of brexit.


----------



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)

rona said:


> Because it's against the man and doesn't even mention any of his policies
> 
> Why don't you start a petition that actually addresses the issues?
> 
> This one is just a waste of time


I completely disagree.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

rockdot said:


> I completely disagree.


Fair enough


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

kimthecat said:


> What will happen with the trade and investment deals between EU and US , will the EU pull out now Trump is in charge ?


I thought Trump had already scuppered that


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Just come back from the protest march in Cambridge, a great show of solidarity. About 300 people to start off and must be twice that when I left and it's got another hour to run.

In the meantime I bring you this
http://trumpdonald.org


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2017)

rona said:


> Because it's against the man and doesn't even mention any of his policies
> 
> Why don't you start a petition that actually addresses the issues?
> 
> This one is just a waste of time


To be fair, a petition against the man himself seems fair too...
I mean, given the character he has demonstrated throughout his very public life, there is not much (anything) left to like. He's quite frankly a piece of shit.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

rona said:


> I thought Trump had already scuppered that


has he ? I dont know , I should check. He's definitely scuppered the Canada trade deal .


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

rona said:


> I thought Trump had already scuppered that


He signed an Executive Order to take the America out of TPP (Trans Pacific Partnership) not TTIP (yet) and not NAFTA (North America Free Trade Agrerment) Yet.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't understand the paranoia about refugees or the thorough extreme vetting. Refugees are already pretty thoroughly checked. I have a millions times greater chance of being killed in a car accident than I do being harmed by a terrorist. Perhaps we should be reducing the speed limits on the highways to half of what they are now and rigidly enforcing it. lol


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

> > Trump, I know your antics by now. You've instituted a ban on entries from the middle east just so you can look great when you undo the ban (possibly next week). I doubt this all will survive the courts. I'll just sit back and enjoy the popcorn. You're hilarious, Trump.
> 
> 
> I'm getting to know you well, Trump. This gimmick won't work forever as most of the public catches on to your antics. He's backtracking somewhat already. He loves attention.


What I said isn't even funny anymore after the terrorist incident where people got killed in a mosque in Quebec and the burning down of a mosque in Texas.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

You know, it's possible that one focus of the next president will be improving relations with Mexico after a president Trump. Never in my life did I think that would need to be a focus. lol


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

DogLover1981 said:


> What I said isn't even funny anymore after the terrorist incident where people got killed in a mosque in Quebec and the burning down of a mosque in Texas.


 It's the kind of thing that happens when someone like Donald Jackass Trump makes racism legit.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Mirandashell said:


> And she's not the first Tory PM to cosy up to tyrants. Maggie Thatcher was bestie mates with Pinochet.


 _The state-corporate system does not loathe dictators, or people who support and salute them. It loathes dictators who obstruct Western power and profit_.

Howard Zinn. 24th August 1922 - 27th January 2010.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Here goes the judiciary...
If you do not like the law fire the judge...
View attachment 299032


Not a good day for business....if you read the whole of it OMI and Barclays took quite a hit...and Tesco.
That affects many Brits.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow well done to Yvette Cooper & Emily Thornberry. They handed, that unprincipled, spineless tool, Boris Johnson's arse on a plate! http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/mps-powerful-speech-donald-trumps-9723761#ICID=sharebar_twitter

Yvette was literally shaking with rage.
*'For the sake of history, for heavens sake, have the guts to speak out!'.*


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

London last night protesting against Donald Trump's travel bans:

Outside Downing Street


















Outside Whitehall


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

stockwellcat said:


> He signed an Executive Order to take the America out of TPP (Trans Pacific Partnership) not TTIP (yet) and not NAFTA (North America Free Trade Agrerment) Yet.


Activists killed TTIP like they killed TTP. Just as experts predicted was likely to happen. We're on our own now though, May is grovelling for any trade deal with the US. How will we save our NHS & our environment if that goes through? Who will protect workers rights & food safety standards? Are you so delusional you believe May & corporate America will? 
*
Theresa May refuses to rule out private US firms taking over NHS services*

Prime Minister faces repeated questions over the potential threats to public services and food standards, ahead of her talks with President Trump later this week

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...sed-food-standards-beef-chicken-a7545536.html

Taking our country back


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

From Financial Times..
Just think where exactly Brexit but you people!!!
On which side Britain is now?
Officially?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Owen Jones* ‏@*OwenJones84* 8h8 hours ago

Theresa May again shows she's weak 
weak weak, unable to stand up for basic rights, including her own people's,
because she's Trump's stooge


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> *Owen Jones* ‏@*OwenJones84* 8h8 hours ago
> 
> Theresa May again shows she's weak
> weak weak, unable to stand up for basic rights, including her own people's,
> because she's Trump's stooge


Absolutely. So Britain turned their backs on supposedly "corrupted" and " undemocratic" EU to become sidekick of fascist.

Now listening to Farage rhetoric is not so amusing.

To think that along with Putin Britain helped that man to be the most powerful leader....

Because there is one world.
For us all. No matter how many walls you want to build.

Now Brexit by helping Trump os ruining Mexico and other Latin American countries. 
At least dollar fell a bit which for them is a relief.
Do you still think TM that holds hands with Trump will find many friends globally?
Not in Latin America. Not among muslim countries...and EU is out..
And nations around Pacific are not cheering either.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Where were all the English MPs in the debate last night? There were hardly any that turned up and with one or two noble exceptions those who turned up were Scots, Labour, Welsh, SDLP and Muslim MPs. A lot of them were women. Clearly we are all in this together, except for the English Conservatives. I didn't see Yvette Cooper shaking with rage although she did speak well, but speaker of the day for me was Mark Durkan, closely followed byShabana Mahmood and Tasmina Ahmed Sheikh.

Interesting though that all the failed leadership candidates for Labour seemed to be there.


----------



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)

Petition debate to be held 20/02/17


----------



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

20th February? They are obviously hoping that it will have all calmed down by then.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

1,703,199 signatures and it's still going up.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Theres another petetion going now to allow dt to come to the uk,its gaining momentum
Cant you all see what is happening?


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Mirandashell said:


> 20th February? They are obviously hoping that it will have all calmed down by then.


Im surprised its as early as that . I expect its more due to finding time rather than waiting for things to calm down .


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
I do think Trumpling is neurotic as well as impulsive & compulsive -
he can't seem to stop himself from *lying* repeatedly & often, even over easily-verified facts.
His extreme sensitivity to criticism is another, separate issue -
he is furious if anyone pokes fun at him, but God knows there's nothing to laugh at when we see the train-wreck he's engineered in 10-days' time.
.
He ignores advice even from his own self-selected advisors, & picks nuggets of "news" from social media that reinforce his own prejudices, rather than listen to the paid professionals who deliver critical info to POTUS daily.
.
He will reiterate his own "alt facts" forever vs admit they & he are wrong.
.
.
.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> .
> I do think Trumpling is neurotic as well as impulsive & compulsive -
> he can't seem to stop himself from *lying* repeatedly & often, even over easily-verified facts.
> His extreme sensitivity to criticism is another, separate issue -
> ...


That is correct. Very dangerous.
The biggest threat for national security , not a handful of muslim visitors.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

1,741,100 signatures


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

cheekyscrip said:


> Here goes the judiciary...
> If you do not like the law fire the judge..


Draining the swamp.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2017)

Satori said:


> Draining the swamp.


Only to fill it with toxic waste....


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

1,771,282 signatures, he really isn't wanted is he.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

QUOTE, Happy Paws:

1,771,282 signatures ... he really isn't wanted, is he.

/QUOTE
.
.
he really isn't wanted _*here,*_ either - I can get U a good deal on a slightly-used POTUS, if U agree to take custody within 48-hours.
No returns; this sale is final, as this is a clearance item & will not be re-stocked.
.
.
.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

saw this on face book


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

It's not what is said. It's the way it's done that matters. Actions speak louder than words. What do you think of Trump's actions?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

SpringDance said:


> It's not what is said. It's the way it's done that matters. Actions speak louder than words. What do you think of Trump's actions?


True to his word.........


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Happy Paws said:


> 1,771,282 signatures ... he really isn't wanted, is he.


That isn't necessarily true there is 65 million people in the UK so 1.7 million people (signing a petition) is a very small fraction of this.


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

rona said:


> True to his word.........


I can't disagree there. The travesty if that (some) people thought he might be different when in office... That he might tone things down...

But people did vote for him.

But how many people regret it now they have seen things playing out...?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

stockwellcat said:


> That isn't necessarily true there is 65 million people in the UK so 1.7 million people (signing a petition) is a very small fraction of this.


True, Stockwell and you know what they say? empty vessels make the most noise.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
"empty vessels", eh?
Praps a PC-phrase for the supposedly empty heads of those condemning the "brilliant businessman" who's succeeded in insulting & alienationg our #2 trading partner [Mexico] AND our other shared-border neighbor [Canada], all within his 1st fortnight in office?
.
I'll speak frankly - i think the empty heads are the ignorant scared white men who voted him into office, WITHOUT thinking about the consequences of DJT's white-nationalist rhetoric abroad when he outrages our allies & feeds the flames of ethnic hatred here & abroad, when he chooses a racist ******* as his #1 advisor, when he appoints ppl who've spent their professional lives trying to disempower, disembowel, or disassemble various Federal agencies IN * CHARGE of those very agencies...
when he plans to cut taxes on the wealthiest 10%, cut taxes on business, & raise taxes on individual citizens...
all during the most-extreme income & asset inequality our nation has ever seen.
TRUMPLING'S * SUPPORTERS have both empty heads, without a logical thought among them, & empty hearts as well -
they can't see the crying need to help ppl fleeing religious fanatacism, civil wars, punishing dictators, environmental disasters.

"Amerika First!" - ar$ewipe, it's all one planet, & we've all gotta live here.
A more-equitable distribution of wealth is imperative, & just to let U know, many, many super-wealthy Amerikans already own "safe retreats" here in the U-S or overseas, many in N-Z.
A nuke silo has been converted to $2M-usa condos with armed guards patrolling; that's in Kansas, it sold out in less time than the interior reconstruction took to complete.
That entrepreneur multimillionaire businessman has purchased 4 more silos, with options on 12.
WHY? -
because the super-rich recognize, if Donny & his minions don't, that U-S & global inequity is reaching a tipping point.
A bloody reckoning is inevitable, if significant change is not made --- soon.
.
.
Madame Gaza sees all:
I'm predicting a revolution in the USA, altho i may not live to see it, if the crushing burden on middle & lower income citizens is not lifted soon.
.
real purchasing power for U-S workers has been stagnant since the mid to late 70s; the Federal minimum wage hasn't gone up in a decade.
MEDICAL CO$T$ in the U.S.A. soared by 400% between 1982 & 2000 - IOW, the same Dx & Tx cost 5X as much in a mere 8-years.
75% of all personal bankruptcies in the U-S were caused by medical crises: illness, serious injury, etc.
.
.
In the 1940s & thru the 1960s, 60% of all Federal monies from taxes were paid BY * BUSINESSES.
40% were from individual citizens.
.
From the 1980s thru today, OVER 60% of all Federal income from taxes is squeezed out of the middle class, an endangered species, & the lower-income brackets - right down to the elderly, working poor, disabled, & unemployed.
.
When i got 3 weeks of unemployment - which i PAY * INTO as a direct tax, & have at every job i've had, since i was 15-YO ---
I must PAY * TAX * ON * MY * UNEMPLOYMENT, as if that pathetic 40% of my weekly wage was "earnings".
It's *MY* money, dammit - it's my insurance premium against being laid off or jobless without personal fault.
.
.
Inequity causes unrest & anger.
Unfair labor practices come back to bite U in the a$$.
Racism, sexism, & bigotry cause violence.
Squeezing money out of already-desperate workers as if U squeeze blood from stones will inevitably cause backlash.
.
I hope i die before the water-wars, before the Atlantic Conveyor shuts down, before Paris is icy & western Europe has Quebec's climate, but most of all before the streets of Amerika run with blood in the gutters.
If nothing changes, this will come.
.
.
.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
further, just in case U don't know:
the vast majority of the top 250 companies in the Fortune-500 haven't PAID * ANY * TAXES whatever in decades.
.
I'm a single adult, earning the Mass. minium-wage, working over 60-hrs a week with no overtime.
I have no savings for retirement [i cashed-out & lived off my 401K when i cared for my mother for the last 3-yrs of her life; i paid a 20% penalty for cashing out early.
That was before the Great Recession of 2008 / 9 / 10 / 11 in the U-S.].
.
I lose 1/4th of my gross wages to Federal, state, & local taxes & fees: FICA, Unemployment, Social Security, all deducted before my direct-deposit hits the bank.
.
Meanwhile, Apple-Inc moved their global HQ to Ireland to evade U-S taxes; they use U-S infrastructure every day, but pay nothing into bridges, highways, traffic signals, harbors, freight depots, rail systems, etc.
This cannot continue.
.
.
.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Would Donald Trump be breaking British laws if he had said everything he said during the campaign while in the UK? I know the UK is a little more restrictive regarding free speech. You could almost have grounds for banning him from entry much like what happened to the people of the Westboro Baptist Church.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Hmmm.... the hate-speech laws.... interesting idea!


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

The thing I find more scary than Trump is the fact that so many people voted for him...heard a radio programme today with several people saying how excited and positive they were about the changes he was making...one woman even said that anyone who opposed Trump was in league with the devil! I find this kind of manic adoration far, far scarier than Trump himself.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

He was pushing the limits of *American* free speech laws at times during the campaign. Should he have been jailed for his thinly veiled threat against his political opponent's life? I sort of think he should have been arrested and I'm sure the secret service wasn't pleased with him to say the least.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

He also admitted sexual assault more than once and nothing was done about it. Money talks.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

In addition, that could definitely constitute hate speech, if that's in fact what Trump's advisor said and if he had actually said that stuff publicly while in the UK. O.O The UK should ban both Trump and Bannon.
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...-decades-us-foreign-policy-doctrine/97292068/


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

QUOTE, Mirandashell:

He also* admitted sexual assault more than once* and nothing was done about it. Money talks.

/QUOTE
.
.
...& b/s walks, too. :Muted *"Admitted**?!?... *hell's bells, the man *bragged about it.* :Vomit He's a legend in his own mind, thinks he's God's gift to womankind, & also firmly believes he can literally "do anything" & get away with it - particularly now he's POTUS.
The eejit has repeatedly said, _"I *can't* have a conflict of interest, I'm the president" - _ dimwit thinks he's exempt!  
.
.
If the hate-speech laws will get him arrested, I say please, question him on camera - repeatedly. If the Fates are kind, he'll jam both his well-shod feet in his big mouth. I certainly hope so!
.
.
.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Do you want to know what I don't understand about all this? There are people out there who are really big advocates for animal welfare which are nasty towards others and some may even support the deliberate targeting of people by their religion. I will say that humans *are* animals too. Humans are very capable of suffering when in distress too and that should be obvious to all. Those people who were detained may possibly have been a little frightened by the whole experience. We are all really just large incredibly social bipedal dogs with large brains, if you want to think about that way. Be kind and humane to all your fellow humans as well as all other creatures in this world.  One could say that to do otherwise would be hypocritical.

I was looking for this article and found it. 
https://www.wired.com/2015/04/people-care-pets-humans/


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

As far as my views towards immigration to the USA from Mexico and the rest of the world... I'd prefer people to enter only through legal means and the quotas to be increased (possibly even as high as 500,000 a year or higher) but since that won't happen anytime soon I'm somewhat tolerant of people entering illegally. The USA has a birthrate that has declined below the rate of replacement so without enough immigrants the USA could be in a situation similar to Japan in a couple of decades (I do wonder if it's the same in the UK?). Immigrants can cause short terms problems but over the long term they can be beneficial, IMO. There's more than enough physical room for immigrants here too.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
the Harvard School of Business isn't known for padding their data to cater to soft-hearted do-gooders. 
They've done multiple studies over 30-years, all concluded that if U could buy stock in immigrants, they'd make a better return than municipal bonds or most traded stocks.
Immigrants are LESS likely to use social services, & MORE likely to found businesses, employ others, & attend higher education than same-age native born citizens.
.
.
http://hbswk.hbs.edu/item/why-these...oppose-trump-s-executive-order-on-immigration
.
.
http://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2017/01/trials-for-a-global-university/
.
.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

stockwellcat said:


> That isn't necessarily true there is 65 million people in the UK so 1.7 million people (signing a petition) is a very small fraction of this.


Many of that 65 million are ineligible to vote. Almost 4% of the entire electorate have signed that petition & it continues to rise.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

DT said:


> True, Stockwell and you know what they say? empty vessels make the most noise.


That is very TRUE. Trump makes lots of noise...but is a bad nut. Empty ...totally. Everything taken by overinflated ego.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

stockwellcat said:


> That isn't necessarily true there is 65 million people in the UK so 1.7 million people (signing a petition) is a very small fraction of this.


Considering those only who use social media...quite a lot actually.

My OH signed. I am proud as he normally never ever signs petitions.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

stockwellcat said:


> That isn't necessarily true there is 65 million people in the UK so *1.7 million people* (signing a petition) is a very small fraction of this.


It's 1,830,555 signatures now and I think for a petition that's not bad in the time it's been running.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Trump allowed Putin to take over Ukraine. Right after their talks on the phone Russians started killing Ukrainian soldiers.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> It's 1,830,555 signatures now and I think for a petition that's not bad in the time it's been running.


This one has been running for 2 days
https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/178844

*Donald Trump should make a State Visit to the United Kingdom.*
Donald Trump should be invited to make an official State Visit because he is the leader of a free world and U.K. is a country that supports free speech and does not believe that people that appose our point of view should be gagged.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

What does 'appose' mean?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

havoc said:


> What does 'appose' mean?


The petition was set up by a 13 year old for her father. He obviously didn't read it through 

Though having said that, I didn't pick up on it


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I wondered if it was your typo at first so I looked at the petition to check - you're off the hook


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

cheekyscrip said:


> Absolutely. To ban anyone on the grounds of what country you are from or because you are Muslim? Abhorrent.


There is quite a list of countries which do not accept ISRAELI passport holders, but I've not noticed any protests...


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

havoc said:


> What does 'appose' mean?


In modern use it is a synonym of juxtapose. However in historical use it also means 'to question' and therefore it is correct (though perhaps serendipitously) in the sentence referred to.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

havoc said:


> I wondered if it was your typo at first so I looked at the petition to check - you're off the hook


Apparently Chaucer used appose a few times, so she's in good company


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Not sure if this is a good idea or whether Trump is asking for trouble.

_He has reconfirmed plans to deploy a US missile defence system in South Korea later this year._


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

rona said:


> Apparently Chaucer used appose a few times, so she's in good company


Yup, back to a time of serfdom and lack of justice when women were objects - seems very appropriate


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

havoc said:


> Yup, back to a time of serfdom and lack of justice when women were objects - seems very appropriate


And overblown dramatics


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

rona said:


> And overblown dramatics


Yeah, you'd think with all his money he could afford a decent hairdresser!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Arkansas just passed a law that will let a rapist sue his victim if she has an abortion. Welcome to Trumps America.

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2017/02/02/new-law-lets-dads-veto-abortions.html


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

havoc said:


> Yup, back to a time of serfdom and lack of justice when women were objects - seems very appropriate


Yet how often do you see us protesting against countries, and yes we have had some of those leaders here, who still treat woman in such a way?


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

DT said:


> Yet how often do you see us protesting against countries, and yes we have had some of those leaders here, who still treat woman in such a way?


I might be mistaken but remember hearing from Farage something on those lines...where woman's place is....


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

(Ragnar by the way was a Viking )


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

stockwellcat said:


> View attachment 299418
> 
> (Ragnar by the way was a Viking )


I would rather have Ragnar....much more sensible and better haircut.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Ragnar for president!!! Or PM.

Or Labour leader....


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

cheekyscrip said:


> View attachment 299431
> Ragnar for president!!! Or PM.
> 
> Or Labour leader....


Labour definitely needs something. Perhaps Ragnar is the answer 

Diane Abbott claimed she had migraine and disappeared before the Article 50 vote was due to take place. She was tweeting away on Twitter after she left Parliament (at 5pm) saying she was backing the SRE bill (5.42pm) and a comment to the Morning Star Online at 6.02pm.

*Diane Abbott accused by Labour MP of 'bottling' article 50 vote*
http://www.theguardian.com/politics...ne-her-office-says?client=ms-android-motorola

She is being urged to resign her position on the front bench.

Corbyn isn't a happy man.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

stockwellcat said:


> Labour definitely needs something. Perhaps Ragnar is the answer
> 
> Diane Abbott claimed she had migraine and disappeared before the Article 50 vote was due to take place. She was tweeting away on Twitter after she left Parliament (at 5pm) saying she was backing the SRE bill (5.42pm) and a comment to the Morning Star Online at 6.02pm.
> 
> ...


Stupid coward Abbott.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

DT said:


> Yet how often do you see us protesting against countries, and yes we have had some of those leaders here, who still treat woman in such a way?


We've never extended an invitation for a state visit so quickly after a foreign leader has come to power though. That's what triggered the protests.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

cheekyscrip said:


> Stupid coward Abbott.


Have to say I agree. This was an important vote so although the result was a given she should have stayed in the house and voted.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Anyone had a bad migraine


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Happy Paws said:


> Anyone had a bad migraine


I would have voted on stretchers if necessar
Even if I wanted to abstain!
Coward on the fence.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Happy Paws said:


> Anyone had a bad migraine


There was MP's in the house that were really unwell and still managed to stay and vote.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

stockwellcat said:


> There was MP's in the house that were really unwell and still managed to stay and vote.


Totally agree, I read this in the paper this morning.

Labour MP John Mann said Ms Abbott's position was "outrageous" given that at least four "very, very, ill" MPs, some of whom recently had life-saving operations, turned up for the vote.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Honeys mum said:


> Totally agree, I read this in the paper this morning.
> 
> Labour MP John Mann said Ms Abbott's position was "outrageous" given that at least four "very, very, ill" MPs, some of whom recently had life-saving operations, turned up for the vote.


I totally agree to! But then I never had any confidence in the woman anyway and wonder who the hell voted her in


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

OH has worked with a very bad back, asthma attacks, kidney infections and lacerated hand, a migraine means he stays in bed in a darkened room.

I don't like Diane Abbott at all, I think she's got one massive chip on her shoulder, but if she truly suffers from bad migraines then I don't think she should be vilified for that


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

rona said:


> OH has worked with a very bad back, asthma attacks, kidney infections and lacerated hand, a migraine means he stays in bed in a darkened room.
> 
> I don't like Diane Abbott at all, I think she's got one massive chip on her shoulder, but if she truly suffers from bad migraines then I don't think she should be vilified for that


My friend suffers from migraines and as you said you want to be in a quiet dark room sometimes for hours on end, Diane Abbott was on Twitter not long after she left Parliament. So the question is did she have a migraine or was she faking it? I think she got caught out to be honest faking it.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

stockwellcat said:


> My friend suffers from migraines and as you said you want to be in a quiet dark room sometimes for hours on end, Diane Abbott was on Twitter not long after she left Parliament. So the question is did she have a migraine or was she faking it? I think she got caught out to be honest faking it.


If she *was* on Twitter then she deserves all she gets


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh there are some nasty people around, no one knows the truth but giving the benefit of the doubt, if I'd got a migraine the House of Commons is the last place I'd want to be.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

rona said:


> If she *was* on Twitter then she deserves all she gets


If you read this news article there are the two Twitter posts after she left Parliament: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...home-migraine/amp/?client=ms-android-motorola



> The frontbencher was also active on Twitter after leaving for home, posting messages at both 5:42pm and 6:02pm.
> 
> John Mann, a Labour MP, said her failure to vote was "outrageous" given that at least four "very, very, ill" MPs made an appearance in the House of Commons.


Also you can check here: https://mobile.twitter.com/HackneyAbbott?ref_src=twsrc^tfw


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> Oh there are some nasty people around, no one knows the truth but giving the benefit of the doubt, if I'd got a migraine the House of Commons is the last place I'd want to be.


Nothing nasty about it, she's paid to do a job, and if she doesn't perform that job to the best of her ability she should be hauled through the coals.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

stockwellcat said:


> If you read this news article there are the two Twitter posts after she left Parliament: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...home-migraine/amp/?client=ms-android-motorola
> 
> Also you can check here: https://mobile.twitter.com/HackneyAbbott?ref_src=twsrc^tfw


Looks like she's dug her own grave! Gets everything she deserves.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

rona said:


> OH has worked with a very bad back, asthma attacks, kidney infections and lacerated hand, a migraine means he stays in bed in a darkened room.
> 
> I don't like Diane Abbott at all, I think she's got one massive chip on her shoulder, but if she truly suffers from bad migraines then I don't think she should be vilified for that


really? I hadnt noticed

She pops up like the panto genie for any good **** stirring ... shes like a black Sturgeon (who must be howling now)


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

stockwellcat said:


> Diane Abbott was on Twitter not long after she left Parliament. So the question is did she have a migraine or was she faking it? I think she got caught out to be honest faking it.


I also read that this morning, but can't remamber where I read it.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Colliebarmy said:


> really? I hadnt noticed


Hadn't noticed what?

Oh! the chip you mean


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Honeys mum said:


> I also read that this morning, but can't remamber where I read it.


I like a good honest lying cheating MP who isnt afraid to show his hand, someone you KNOW you cant rely on but Abbot tries to convince us she is upfront and sincere


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

BTW I had Michael fabricant (our MP in my cab (really)) and hes a hoot....


Also that Lord Robinson (Irish guy?)... miserable sod


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

cheekyscrip said:


> Stupid coward Abbott.


Have to agree with you on that one cheekyscrip.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

On the topic of Trump saw this joke today and it made me chuckle -

The Trump family is flying back from New York to DC. Donald looks down on the cities below and says "I think I'll throw a 1000$ bill out of the window and make some american happy. Melanie says "Oh honey why not throw 10 100$ bills and make 10 americans happy?" So then Ivanka says "Even better daddy, throw 100 ten dollar bills out of the window and make 100 americans happy?" To that the pilot says " Why dont you all jump out the window and make the whole country happy?"


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

WTF? That's a little extreme. O.O

http://www.npr.org/2017/02/02/51312...ma-rule-restricting-gun-sales-to-mentally-ill


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

DogLover1981 said:


> WTF? That's a little extreme. O.O
> 
> http://www.npr.org/2017/02/02/51312...ma-rule-restricting-gun-sales-to-mentally-ill


Because otherwise Trump would not be allowed near nukies?

Isn't he the same guy who says" Brexit will be wonderful for Britain" ?


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Colliebarmy said:


> I like a good honest lying cheating MP who isnt afraid to show his hand, someone you KNOW you cant rely on but Abbot tries to convince us she is upfront and sincere


Don't be shocked Colliebarmy, but I happen to agree with you regarding Abbott.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

KittenKong said:


> Don't be shocked Colliebarmy, but I happen to agree with you regarding Abbot.


For once we all seem to agree.

Be for.Or against. Do not say you had a headache !!!!!!!!!!
No one respects a coward...
Speaking of which Red Ed and Corbyn are forming an unholy alliance...
Can you imagine more off putting one?
Only if Abbott joins them.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Couple of environmental assaults have succeeded 

First up, the Senate voted to repeal the Obama administration Stream Protection rule, which barred minimg companies from dumping mining waste into watercourses

http://fortune.com/2017/02/02/stream-protection-rule-repeal/

Secondly the House voted to overturn a ruling restricting the flaring off and venting of methane at natural gas productions sites.

http://thehill.com/policy/energy-environment/317739-house-votes-to-overturn-obama-oil-and-gas-rule

In both cases it was claimed that overregulation was bad for the environment and causing a decline in jobs in the fossil fuel industries.

Looks like this is shaping up to be just the start as well, as another congressman is introducing a bill to open up drilling in national parks. I'm sure the $250K he received from Big Energy had nothing to do with it, no sir...

http://fox6now.com/2017/02/03/the-r...drilling-bill-got-250k-from-big-energy-tmwsp/


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
thanks, Jesthar. 
this is getting worse & worse - i *remember* when the Ohio River caught fire, i *remember* when Love Canal was a breaking horror-story, i *remember* fighting for information on herbicides, pesticides, cleaning products, fertilizers, solvents, household paints, & more.
.
we're going right back to the Bad Old Days of irresponsible pollution, helpless citizens, wholesale exploitation, & environmental devastation.
.
it's terrifying - & heartbreaking. Back to 1965 & "better living thru chemistry..." while industry experiments on ourselves as unwilling Guinea pigs, on our air, water, & soil, on every plant, animal, microbe, fungus, invertebrate across the planet.

.
.
.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> .
> , "better living thru chemistry"
> .


Long live Timothy Leary!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

leashedForLife said:


> we're going right back to the Bad Old Days of irresponsible pollution, helpless citizens, wholesale exploitation, & environmental devastation.


We could be coming right along for the ride. There's nothing to stop us


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
I'm not 'liking' Ur post b/c i think it's brill to have company in our handbasket to H***, Havoc -
i'm sadly agreeing with U. I think the Tory gov't will go thru the environmental, industrial safety, workers' rights, & other progressive legislation in the UK like a McCormick reaper does a wheat-field, & it'll be as bare as the stubble afterward -
no shelter or protection for anyone.
.
.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

His wife is suing the Daily mail for libel

http://www.itv.com/news/2017-02-07/melania-trump-refiles-libel-claim-against-daily-mail/

US first lady Melania Trump has refiled a £121 million libel lawsuit against the corporation that publishes the Daily Mail's website for reporting allegations she worked for a modelling agency in New York that a Slovenian magazine claimed operated as an escort agency.

The lawsuit was initially filed in Maryland, but the judge ruled the case should not be filed there and dismissed it.

The lawsuit, now filed in New York, where Mail Media Inc has offices, seeks compensatory and punitive damages of at least $150 million.

In the new filing, Mrs Trump's lawyers argue the report damaged her ability to profit from her high profile.

The filing states Mrs Trump "had the unique, one-in-a-lifetime opportunity, as an extremely famous and well-known person, as well as a former professional model, brand spokesperson and successful businesswoman, to launch a broad-based commercial brand in multiple product categories, each of which could have garnered multi-million dollar business relationships for a multi-year term during which Plaintiff is one of the most photographed women in the world".

Those product categories, it goes on to say, could have included clothing, accessories, jewellery, cosmetics, hair care and fragrance, among others.

Mrs Trump successfully filed a lawsuit in Maryland against blogger Webster Tarpley for reporting the rumours.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Even Liz hates him:Hilarious


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Well at least her Majesty will be able to keep her gloves on when she has to shake hands, unlike poor PM May who has got to hold hands with him and stroke what ever he wants stroking!!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I bet Theresa is still disinfecting her hands , Bleuch !


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

3dogs2cats said:


> Well at least her Majesty will be able to keep her gloves on when she has to shake hands, unlike poor PM May who has got to hold hands with him and stroke what ever he wants stroking!!


The "man with small hands"... Remember what they say about a man with small hands?

Marco Rubio made that point and DT took it really badly!
Lots of denials...oh...but no proof!!!
Experts still argue...


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

US president 'doesn't care about making a speech' on UK state visit | US news | The Guardian


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Corbyn wants to ban Trump from speaking . On Twitter ...









*Andy Wells* ‏@*MrAndyboy*  2h2 hours ago

When asked if he'd meet Donald Trump, Jeremy Corbyn says he has issues with someone with such horrific views. Cool. #*bbcbreakfast*


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Will there be an increasing number of puppy mills under the Trump administration? I'm afraid so. First, an advocate of puppy mills (puppy farms) was made the head of the USDA transition team. Now, this is happening. 
http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2017/02/usda-animal-welfare-puppy-mills-trump-humane-society


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

DogLover1981 said:


> Will there be an increasing number of puppy mills under the Trump administration? I'm afraid so. First, an advocate of puppy mills (puppy farms) was made the head of the USDA transition team. Now, this is happening.
> http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2017/02/usda-animal-welfare-puppy-mills-trump-humane-society


To be more specific, the USDA's information about animal abusers was taken down from their web site.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> Even Liz hates him:Hilarious


Aye but, at her age, I suspect it will be quite a wiggly line.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

**

*Donald J. Trump* ‏@*realDonaldTrump*  Feb 3

We must keep "evil" out of our country!

85,725 replies 45,084 retweets 206,284 likes

Too late , mate , you're already in it . 

Notice his photo is an old one . How vain is that. T*sser!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Some good news

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-38927175

The 9th US Circuit Court of Appeals said it would not block a lower-court ruling that halted the order.

Mr Trump responded with an angry tweet saying national security was at risk and there would be a legal challenge.

But in a unanimous ruling, the court said the government had not proved the terror threat justified the ban.

"The government has pointed to no evidence that any alien from any of the countries named in the Order has perpetrated a terrorist attack in the United States," it said.

It also rejected the argument that the president had sole discretion to set immigration policy.

"Rather than present evidence to explain the need for the executive order, the government has taken the position that we must not review its decision at all," said the ruling. "We disagree, as explained above


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Oh thank the lord for that! Lets hope it sticks.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Zaros said:


> Aye but, at her age, I suspect it will be quite a wiggly line.


I'm amazed she actually does something for herself


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

kimthecat said:


> Some good news
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-38927175
> 
> ...


Oh those magic words.

National Security!

My 4r53!

They're always bleating on about national security when everyone knows the integrity of national security has always and will always be at risk from those within.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Bizzare twist today, Fox news appear to have resorted to defending Steve Bannon by pointing out he's not as bad as the head of ISIS:


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Jesthar said:


> Bizzare twist today, Fox news appear to have resorted to defending Steve Bannon by pointing out he's not as bad as the head of ISIS:


I understand that qualifies him for the job then? 
Clever Fox...


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Erm , They have a point . I bet he'd like to behead journalists, though !


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey, at least Ann Coulter isn't on the list of possible ambassadors... Or should I just keep my mouth shut as to not give Trump ideas.  
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...ain-as-ambassador_us_589cfe7fe4b0ab2d2b13b34a


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

> Bizzare twist today, Fox news appear to have resorted to defending Steve Bannon by pointing out he's not as bad as the head of ISIS:


He's only been in the job for 5 mins. Give him a chance!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

http://www.wfmj.com/story/34481905/president-trump-to-visit-the-valley-thursday


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

So .. Trump wants a wall, eh?

Come to #London, "littlehands", we'll show you a wall you'll never forget.










(courtesy of someone on twitter)


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DogLover1981 said:


> Will there be an increasing number of puppy mills under the Trump administration? I'm afraid so. First, an advocate of puppy mills (puppy farms) was made the head of the USDA transition team. Now, this is happening.
> http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2017/02/usda-animal-welfare-puppy-mills-trump-humane-society


How can anyone profess to love animals yet support Trump?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm lost for words at what that hateful man will do next.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

The latest is that N.Korea tested a ballistic missile and launched it into the sea and Trump has vowed stand behind Japan . I assume that's a good thing unless he actually launches missiles at them .

http://edition.cnn.com/2017/02/11/asia/north-korea-missile/index.html
North Korea fired a ballistic missile Sunday, South Korean and the US officials said,in the first such test by Pyongyang since US President Donald Trump took office.
The missile, which sources said landed in the Sea of Japan, was fired as Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe visited President Trump in the United States.
"North Korea's most recent missile launch is absolutely intolerable. North Korea must fully comply with the relevant UN Security Council resolutions," Abe told a news conference at Palm Beach, Florida.

North Korea is prohibited from carrying out ballistic missile launches under UN Security Council resolutions aimed in part at curbing the country's development of nuclear weapons.
Trump spoke after Abe and gave a one-sentence statement: "I just want everybody to understand and fully know that the United States of America stands behind Japan, its great ally, 100%."


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I love this opinion piece about a possible future Trudeau and Trump meeting. 
http://montrealgazette.com/opinion/...-trudeau-heres-how-you-deal-with-donald-trump


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Even a cat is cleverer than Donny 

*Donald J. Trump* @realDonaldTrump 
The crackdown on illegal criminals is merely the keeping of my campaign promise. Gang members, drug dealers & others are being removed!

*Larry the Cat* ‏@*Number10cat*  12h12 hours ago
Presumably he doesn't have a problem with legal criminals.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

kimthecat said:


> Even a cat is cleverer than Donny
> 
> *Donald J. Trump* @realDonaldTrump
> The crackdown on illegal criminals is merely the keeping of my campaign promise. Gang members, drug dealers & others are being removed!
> ...


I can actually see a difference between illegal and legal criminals


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@rona yeah , the Government, they're legal


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

kimthecat said:


> @rona yeah , the Government, they're legal


Absolutely!

The biggest bunch of crooks ever to legalise organised thieving and murder.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@Zaros That more or less describes every government in the world.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

kimthecat said:


> @Zaros That more or less describes every government in the world.


Of course it does and I understand that. Each and every time I condemn _'Government'_ I do so without differentiating between political parties or groups.

. People world wide have problems and _'Government'_ is responsible for every one of them.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

This is brilliant! We can all learn a lot from this.

God, how I love Scotland. I'm skipping over the border at the first opportunity.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> This is brilliant! We can all learn a lot from this.
> 
> God, how I love Scotland. I'm skipping over the border at the first opportunity.


Watched it last night - you should put a languange warning on it 

ExposingTrump is pretty straightforwards, really. Make fun of the tweets, but don't let them distract you from the stuff he's doing that he's using the tweets to try and distract you from (like cancelling environmental and animal protection stuff), and keep asking the hard questions - particularly those that need a detailed, thoughtful response. He doesn't like being held to account, he thinks he's above that...


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

They have just started a petition againist him visiting Birmingham while he's here. 

I've just signed it.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Ooh! I'll sign that. Do you have a link?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> This is brilliant! We can all learn a lot from this.
> 
> God, how I love Scotland. I'm skipping over the border at the first opportunity.


Did you know a behavioural study once [email protected]@king suggested that people who tended to bleedin' swear a lot were more [email protected]@king honest and more [email protected]@king trustworthy than those 845t4rd5 who never uttered a [email protected]@king swear word in their [email protected]@king life.

Such a pity the politicians are such lying 845t4rd5 because if they ever began to tell the truth, the sh1te boring programme, 'Question Time' would become a lot more [email protected]@king interesting and it would certainly help to boost that [email protected]@kwit BBC's viewing figures.:Singing


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Mirandashell said:


> Ooh! I'll sign that. Do you have a link?


http://liambyrne.co.uk/petition/ban-donald-trump-from-birmingham/


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> http://liambyrne.co.uk/petition/ban-donald-trump-from-birmingham/


Well I'm not signing it.

I believe an American President should be judged on the number of landmark buildings he's destroyed by the end of his term in office.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Just read the Telegraph article. This bit cracked me up!



> One source close to the president said: "It would be his biggest rally with 85,000 people coming together to celebrate the US-UK special relationship.


No it won't! He just pulled that number out of his ass! Half of me hopes this is true but I reckon it's fake news.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Zaros said:


> *Well I'm not signing* *it.*
> 
> I believe an American President should be judged on the number of landmark buildings he's destroyed by the end of his term in office.


No one is asking you to!!!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Zaros said:


> Did you know a behavioural study once [email protected]@king suggested that people who tended to bleedin' swear a lot were more [email protected]@king honest and more [email protected]@king trustworthy than those 845t4rd5 who never uttered a [email protected]@king swear word in their [email protected]@king life.
> 
> Such a pity the politicians are such lying 845t4rd5 because if they ever began to tell the truth, the sh1te boring programme, 'Question Time' would become a lot more [email protected]@king interesting and it would certainly help to boost that [email protected]@kwit BBC's viewing figures.:Singing


Here's the link and guess what.... they're only my bleedin employers... ***cking marvellous *spends the swear jar fund on a Trump dartboard*
http://www.cam.ac.uk/research/news/...tudy-finds-links-between-swearing-and-honesty


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

I see the official signed inaugration portrait has been released.

So... Who'd like to point out the obvious:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> No one is asking you to!!!











MollySmith said:


> Here's the link and guess what.... they're only my bleedin employers... ***cking marvellous *spends the swear jar fund on a Trump dartboard*
> http://www.cam.ac.uk/research/news/...tudy-finds-links-between-swearing-and-honesty


[email protected]@k me! I'll have to show your link to MrsZee and hope she finally realises I'm as [email protected]@kin' honest as the day is [email protected]@kin' long.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2017)

National Security Advisor resigns, Russia scandal continues... This is really scary stuff...
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-38974085

All those "give Trump a chance" people are crazy if you ask me. He hasn't even been in office a month and his presidency is riddled with scandals and dysfunction.

On a lighter note, has anyone been following the handshake thing and Justin Trudeau's show of power? I loved that so much. How can you not love Justin Trudeau?


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

The Canadians I know virtually are not overly keen on him but yeah, he did well with the handshake. He'd obviously been briefed on how to avoid the alpha-male tug.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

When Gibraltar is given to Spain as a part of new deal I want to be sent to Canada.

Wonder if DT lasts till that summer visit in UK?


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

After all the fuss about the Affordable Care Act, there's now a moderate possibility it'll survive a Trump administration completely intact. I didn't think I'd be saying that. O.O


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Really? Wow. Do you have a link?


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I also think there's a possibility that it'll be changed/amended slightly (or repealed and replaced with a slightly different version) so that everyone can say it's fixed even though not much was changed. "Trumpcare", if you want to call it that.

There's some chaos and uncertainty in congress about what exactly to do at the moment and combine that with all the protests. One article I found.
http://www.politico.com/story/2017/02/obamcare-conservatives-repeal-replace-234983


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

The Trump administration could be thrown into chaos too if this Flynn resignation festers into something more. Trump's Security Advisor resigning because of stuff he said related to Russia is interesting. I think this could turn out to be the most leaky administration ever.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
if the ACA survives more or less intact, i'll be astonished - but also deeply thankful.
.
one of the bits Trumpster loudly railed against was the 'mandatory' part, requiring those not covered by other insurance to sign-up or pay an annual fine, which increased with time.
He couldn't or wouldn't grasp that spreading individual risk over a wide pool of insured is the only way to keep it AFFORDABLE, as healthy young ppl can always find an excuse not to enroll, or an alternate place to spend that chunk of income.
Ironically, the Orange Menace also insisted that his admin would *keep* the provision that insurers couldn't refuse to cover "pre-existing conditions"... well, dimDonald, that 'mandatory' bit enrolling young healthy folk is what allows the insurer to reduce the impact of those chronic or severe-crisis PRE-EXISTING CONDITIONS.
Basically, U can't force them to cover pre-existing conds without forcing healthy-ATM young adults to dilute the pooled risk.
.
.
the Federal subsidies bring the monthly cost within reach for most ppl, even *after* the insuring companies raised the rates.
One couple whose dotter had serious congenital issues were spending $10K annually on medical care, much of it E-R visits, & simply could not afford many of her Rx meds.
Post-ACA, they can cover her insurance *AND* can afford her meds, the annual total is down by half [to 5K incldg her Rx], & she's more stable - no more E-R visits as a series of crises.
.
"we won't allow this mandatory coverage!' makes a nifty campaign slogan, but as a practice, it makes universal coverage impossible; having only sick / injured / chronic ppl in the insured pool would send costs astronomically high.
.
for overeducated underpaid folks like me, earning Massachusetts min-wage, it would mean no insurance at all.
.
.
.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
there are transcripts of Flynn's convos with the Russian contacts, & he basically told them "don't worry abt the Obama backlash, we'll lift those new sanctions as soon as DJT is elected".
.
basically, Flynn violated a clear law that prevents any American from violating a current Federal policy; if the U-S were to put the Chinese on a no-trade list. & i run an import business here & illegally import Chinese goods with fake paperwork that makes them seem to come from Japan, i'm not "just" falsifying documents, i'm undermining Federal policy vis-a-vis China.
.
if Flynn had *waited* till Trumpling was installed to assure Putin's minions that the sanctions would be lifted, there would be no Federal crime - but then he wouldn't be dangling a carrot ["get DJT in, & we'll clear away those pesky sanctions"].
.
it was a quid pro quo offer.
.
.
.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Part of the problem for congress in amending or repealing and replacing the ACA is that it's hard to change it in a way that's meaningful without risking the health coverage of millions and thus risking a huge voter backlash in 2018. That may just be why some congresspeople are getting jittery about it all. It'll be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-38967075

















More nauseating embracing of Mr President by his political equal.

Just goes to show she doesn't listen to anyone.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Theresa's rejected the petition signed by almost 2 million people.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Mr Sulu's latest tweet -








*George Takei* ‏@*GeorgeTakei* 1h1 hour ago

If the GOP refuses to investigate the Trump campaign's ties to Russian intelligence, we must refuse to let them govern.
This is a crisis.

165 replies 1,994 retweets 5,212 likes


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2017)

noushka05 said:


> Mr Sulu's latest tweet -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Senators like Lindsay Graham and John McCain who also opposed Trump's travel ban are speaking out and very vocally supporting an investigation. Would be nice if some other republicans could grow a spine....


----------



## HelloWorld (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi,
I think he is getting a bit too close friends with Putin in Russia.
X


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
supposedly the Russian gov't - meaning "per Putin's orders" - got blackmail material on DJT during one or more of his many failed attempts to forge business deals there, over more than 20-years.
It's supposed to be footage of sex with one or more women supplied by the Russians as bait, which definitely sounds plausible given Trumpster's predatory history & automatically-opening zip fly.
.
I can't fathom why anything the Russian video/s might reveal would be any worse than what Trumpling himself has already done & said in public, other than being somewhat embarrassing video of an ugly man who hasn't aged well, cavorting in [or out of] bed with someone likely less than half his age.
IMO it would be far-more embarrassing to be the woman in those clips; DJT's rep is already putrid, hers may be intact.
.
but Trumpster is excessively sensitive about his "image" & can't bear to be ridiculed; it seems he can handle being despised as an unrepentent sexual harasser, a groping leering crotch-grabbing peeping creep, but can't *bear* to be seen bare-a$$ed with his fat jiggling, having sex with a Russian 'Barbie'.

at least in her case (or more likely, "their cases") they were paid to entrap & have sex with him, & one hopes, paid very well -
vs the poor unfortunates he "couldn't stop himself" from grabbing, kissing, & molesting over the decades, who didn't get a dime for their degradation.
.
.
.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
BTW i don't mean to imply that "being paid would make it OK" -
i mean they should have not only taken him to court, but gouged a good-sized chunk out of his wallet in retribution, plus had him registered on the on-line database of sex offenders.
.
if every beauty contestant he ogled while she changed wardrobes, every woman he groped or hugged or slobbered on, had reported his invasive, crude, illegal & immoral behavior, we'd be having a whole different convo, today.
.
.
.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

QUOTE, cheekyscrip:

When Gibraltar is given to Spain as a part of new deal, I want to be sent to Canada.
...

/QUOTE
.
.
any chance of a house-share, Cheeky? 
I can exercise my personal-care skillz, or open a Canadian dog-training / B-mod business. 
It's gotta be an improvement over TrumpWorld, & for U, avoiding Spanish influenza. :Meh
.
.
.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

That is even more interesting..so baank recently fined very heavily on money laundering Russian dirty money are the main lenders ro Trump?
Whose money then were paid to Trump?
And his family?
Preventing bankruptcy of his empire?

Under investigation...


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Following May's sickening embracing of this vile president it seems the Dutch far right's leader's support for Trump is backfiring.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-39016179


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Did anyone watch him last night, if you weren't worried before you should be now !!!


----------



## HelloWorld (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi,
This man is such a big troll. :Troll:Troll:Troll:Troll
Childish version for he is a absolute (swearword.)
Thank you for your cooperation, Lol
_Evalynne_
X


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

So ..talking about fake news
....what according to Trump happened in Sweden?
Swedish folks want to know!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

cheekyscrip said:


> So ..talking about fake news
> ....what according to Trump happened in Sweden?
> Swedish folks want to know!
> View attachment 301165


We heard that last night and just looked at each and said what's happened in Sweden.
I man's an idiot and just loves the sound of his own voice.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
OrangeMan's "press conference" can be charitably described as a shambles - erratic comments veering across topics, false 'facts', plenty of abuse of the various media for supposedly "fake" news [while he & his Admin appointees or apologists make utterly false statements the Public & Press are supposed to accept unquestioningly as "Gospel truth"], & generally an excuse to have an audience while he threw a tantrum.
:eyeroll:
.
it was described by Mother Jones magazine [an investigative journalism monthly] as "going totally 'Sarah Palin'...", which if anyone recalls her bizarre, rambling, semi-coherent & grandiose-promise speeches, sounds fairly accurate.
.
to put it in a nutshell, Trumpling had a very-public meltdown & invited the press & TV cameras to witness it.
.
anyone who can still claim he's rational, reasonable, & logical is either deaf & blind, or living under a rock off the grid.
.
.
.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
he has already signed legislation to allow coal companies to discharge their waste directly into local streams - just as they did in the 1890s, 1920s, 1930s, etc, clear into the 1960s before the Clean Water Act ... the streams in Appalacia often ran black, or strange colors like bright orange or acid yellow or greeny-brown, with a strong taste of metal.
.
IMO Trumpster ought to bee made to drink the stuff downstream of a big coal mine, bathe in it, & launder his clothes in that water... for as long as his edict stands.
>:--\
I don't think it would last very long, if **he** had to suffer the same 'inconveniences' as residents downstream of mining operations, or folks dependent on contaminated wells.
.
He's a privileged eejit who's never been seriously inconvenienced in his entire life.
CONSEQUENCES are for ordinary people - not for the mega-wealthy.
.
.
.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I know this is a awful thing to say, but he wants to keep the gun laws, I don't wish him dead but I wish someone would take a pot shot at him.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Meanwhile Sweden wonders what was he smoking?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> Meanwhile Sweden wonders what was he smoking?
> View attachment 301174


*Yo mon as bin in ailin' de good sh1t an ex ailin de bad sh1t agin!*


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> I know this is a awful thing to say, but he wants to keep the gun laws, I don't wish him dead but I wish someone would take a pot shot at him.


Heck no - if there's one thing we DON'T need it's the Tangerine Spoon becoming a martyr...


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
his financial & policy conflicts-of-interest continue to breed like blackflies:
fast, multiplying astronomically, & capable of biting.
.
.
for a mere 200K membership fee, ] too can join his Florida golf-club & have potential casual access to POTUS' shell-like ear.
Since he tends to base his opinions on whoever last spoke to him, that's a chance to be highly influential.
.
.
his overseas entanglements are also increasingly problematic -
"name" rights to hotels, casinos, apt-bldgs, hospitals, etc, are spreading like cultures in a Petri dish.
Foreign real-estate development partnerships in S Korea, India, the Phillippines, other Asian & western Pacific nations, Africa... it's like watching fungus spread in time-capture video, with the footage sped up.
.
His investments, banking, business, & holding interests *STILL* have not been released - let alone his tax records, a previously S.O.P. step for all POTUS candidates when they declared their intent to run.
.
his daughter's clothing line was dropped by Neiman-Marcus, & he had a public snit-fit.
His wife sued a UK newspaper for daring to mention that her former modeling career also included stints as an 'escort' which is generally a cover for prostitution. Melana alleges she had a chance to make megabucks as the high-profile wife of the POTUS, wearing outfits that could then be marketed ["...get the Look for $X at ____ ..."],
& the paper's smirch of her rep damaged her 'brand'.
.
.
Ye gods ... any day now, i expect to see sponsors' logos on Trumpling's suits, & self-stick bus-sized decals on the White House facade, promoting his latest & greatest-ever realty opportunity.
"The Selling of the President" is normally a campaign process; once the candidate is in office, it normally *stops*... they've bought him.
But this Prez is being sold daily, hourly, in an ongoing flood of sales pitches, misinformation, disinformation, pure propaganda, & crass commercialism.
.
.
he has all the class of a late-night infomercial.
.
.
.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Just saw this on Facebook: 

This is going around. Call it political humor...but it is also true.

"I can't believe I'm saying this, but it looks like Trump is actually making America great again. Just look at the progress made since the election:

1. Unprecedented levels of ongoing civic engagement.
2. Millions of Americans now know who their state and federal representatives are without having to google.
3. Millions of Americans are exercising more. They're holding signs and marching every week.
4. Alec Baldwin is great again. Everyone's forgotten he's kind of a jerk.
5. The Postal Service is enjoying the influx cash due to stamps purchased by millions of people for letter and postcard campaigns.
6. Likewise, the pharmaceutical industry is enjoying record growth in sales of anti-depressants.
7. Millions of Americans now know how to call their elected officials and know exactly what to say to be effective.
8. Footage of town hall meetings is now entertaining.
9. Tens of millions of people are now correctly spelling words like emoluments, narcissist, fascist, misogynist, holocaust and cognitive dissonance.
10. Everyone knows more about the rise of Hitler than they did last year.
11. Everyone knows more about legislation, branches of power and how checks and balances work.
12. Marginalized groups are experiencing a surge in white allies.
13. White people in record numbers have just learned that racism is not dead. (See #6)
14. White people in record numbers also finally understand that Obamacare IS the Affordable Care Act.
15. Stephen Colbert's "Late Night" finally gained the elusive #1 spot in late night talk shows, and Seth Meyers is finding his footing as today's Jon Stewart.
16. "Mike Pence" has donated millions of dollars to Planned Parenthood since Nov. 9th.
17. Melissa FREAKING McCarthy.
18. Travel ban protesters put $24 million into ACLU coffers in just 48 hours, enabling them to hire 200 more attorneys. Lawyers are now heroes.
19. As people seek veracity in their news sources, respected news outlets are happily reporting a substantial increase in subscriptions, a boon to a struggling industry vital to our democracy.
20. Live streaming court cases and congressional sessions are now as popular as the Kardashians.
21. Massive cleanup of facebook friend lists.
22. People are reading classic literature again. Sales of George Orwell's "1984" increased by 10,000% after the inauguration. (Yes, that is true. 10,000%. 9th grade Lit teachers all over the country are now rock stars.)
23. More than ever before, Americans are aware that education is important. Like, super important.
24. Now, more than anytime in history, everyone believes that anyone can be President. Seriously, anyone."

- by Susan Keller (Copy and paste to share.)


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
loving this:
_'16. "Mike Pence" has donated millions of dollars to Planned Parenthood since Nov. 9th.' _
.
.
* Not * loving this:
_'24. Now, more than anytime in history, everyone believes that *anyone* can be President. Seriously, anyone.' _
.
only if _*'anyone' *_is an unqualified MALE candidate; "any" one does not include a qualified FEMALE candidate. 
.
.
.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh...he never stops entertaining.
Now after travel ban:

Toilet ban!


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Jesthar said:


> Just saw this on Facebook:
> 
> This is going around. Call it political humor...but it is also true.
> 
> ...


Interesting post. The Hitler comparisons are a little silly, IMO. Every president has been compared to Hitler at some point and I think of Godwin's law.

There is one area where I do think there is a worthy comparison with World War 2 relates to the amount nationalism Trump has displayed. Too much nationalism is partially what lead to World War 2 and people don't learn from history. It's easy to create a us vs. them mentality like the one Trump has shown towards Mexico.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> ._'24. Now, more than anytime in history, everyone believes that *anyone* can be President. Seriously, anyone.'_


And why the hell shouldn't they believe?

The American people have had a long procession of liars, thieves, murderers and idiots so far, so why not let someone from, say, the Ozarks have a turn.

*WE GONNA MAKE UHMERIKA GREAT.*​








*AGAIN, TATERS. YOU HAVE TO SAY AGAIN!*​


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2017)

Zaros said:


> And why the hell shouldn't they believe?
> 
> The American people have had a long procession of liars, thieves, murderers and idiots so far, so why not let someone from, say, the Ozarks have a turn.
> 
> ...


I guess you're trying to be funny, but in actuality a post like this where you're trying to paint people from one region as inbred idiots is not that far removed from what Donald Trump does when he declares Mexicans rapists and criminals, though some of course might be nice people. Not to mention his whole Muslim = terrorist rhetoric.

How about we stop stereotyping people based on where they hail from to begin with?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

ouesi said:


> I guess you're trying to be funny, but in actuality a post like this where you're trying to paint people from one region as inbred idiots is not that far removed from what Donald Trump does when he declares Mexicans rapists and criminals, though some of course might be nice people. Not to mention his whole Muslim = terrorist rhetoric.
> 
> How about we stop stereotyping people based on where they hail from to begin with?


Who's stereotyping? I simply fostered an already stereotyped image to illustrate that EVERY MAN HAS A RIGHT TO BELIEVE. EVERY MAN HAS A RIGHT TO HOPE. EVERY MAN HAS A RIGHT TO DREAM. EVERY MAN HAS A RIGHT TO OPPORTUNITY AND A BETTER LIFE.

EVERY MAN regardless of race, creed, breed colour, culture, religious persuasion, political leaning or sexual orientation.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2017)

Zaros said:


> Who's stereotyping? I simply fostered an already stereotyped image to illustrate that EVERY MAN HAS A RIGHT TO BELIEVE. EVERY MAN HAS A RIGHT TO HOPE. EVERY MAN HAS A RIGHT TO DREAM. EVERY MAN HAS A RIGHT TO OPPORTUNITY AND A BETTER LIFE.
> 
> EVERY MAN regardless of race, creed, breed colour, culture, religious persuasion, political leaning or sexual orientation.


This would be more inspirational if you were a) not yelling, and b) has said "person" instead of "man" 

Who's stereotyping? Well, you are. You mentioned the Ozarks and then posted a photo that is clearly not meant in any flattering way along with a caption "we gonna make uhmerika great" which is not meant to portray anyone from the Ozarks in a positive light either.

The suggestion is clear that someone from the Ozarks might look like the photo and talk like the caption. Which is as I pointed out, not that far removed from the suggestion Donald Trump makes that someone from Mexico is a rapist or criminal.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-39173300

When I see stuff like this, I just think there could be a huge backlash against the election of Trump in future elections. I think the election of Trump was the result of some crazy minority of people commandeering a political party, the opposition choosing one of the worst candidates to run against him, economic problems in some areas, a backlash against the increasingly diverse makeup of the country I live in and to a lesser extent a backlash against the first black president. That and the Russians pouring gasoline on the fire.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Very worrying times one idiot in the Whitehouse and a lunitic in North Korea. WWIII on it's way.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

ouesi said:


> the suggestion Donald Trump makes that someone from Mexico is a rapist or criminal.


Trump wouldn't have been able say what he had said unscathed if it were not for the language barrier (and media barrier) with Mexico/Mexicans. I've seen more than one person say they visit Mexico yearly because they love the culture and the people are very kind.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2017)

DogLover1981 said:


> Trump wouldn't have been able say what he had said unscathed if it were not for the language barrier (and media barrier) with Mexico/Mexicans. I've seen more than one person say they visit Mexico yearly because they love the culture and the people are very kind.


What do you mean? What language barrier? In many parts of the US people are mostly bilingual. (I know you can't read tone online, I'm not being accusatory, genuinely curious.)

As I remember, there was huge backlash against that comment.

Are there Mexicans who are rapists and criminals? Yup, absolutely. But they're not rapists and criminals because they are Mexican, they're rapists and criminals because they're bad human beings.

Also, many agreed with him (Trump) on the criminal part of his comment because of those who enter the country illegally. Which of course technically is breaking the law. Of course these same people break the law every day by speeding, littering, drinking and driving, underage drinking (or supplying it to minors) etc., etc. but the same rules of criminality don't apply then.... Gotta love hypocrisy and lack of self awareness...


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> Very worrying times one idiot in the Whitehouse and a lunitic in North Korea. WWIII on it's way.


I'm not *too* concerned. There's plenty of checks and balances in the system. There has been a surge in people with lots of foreign policy experience planning on running for congress in 2018 and challenging Trump. I did read about that recently.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

DogLover1981 said:


> I'm not *too* concerned. *There's plenty of checks and balances in the system.* There has been a surge in people with lots of foreign policy experience planning on running for congress in 2018 and challenging Trump. I did read about that recently.


I don't think there is North Korea and if he pushs the states button anything could happen.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

ouesi said:


> What do you mean? What language barrier? In many parts of the US people are mostly bilingual. (I know you can't read tone online, I'm not being accusatory, genuinely curious.)


I could be wrong about all that. I guess I was trying to say it could be that plenty of voters have little direct experience with Mexico and don't speak Spanish. It may be different depending on where you live but I have never met anyone who can speak much Spanish nor have I met anyone from Mexico. At least, that I can remember. The TV media outlets here seldom report about events in Mexico, Central America and South America as well.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> Very worrying times one idiot in the Whitehouse and *a lunitic in North Korea.* WWIII on it's way.


Oh, I wouldn't concern yourself over that little distraction HP....Not when the real warmonger has been practically camping out in your back garden for decades.

Both you and your good husband should just be content with the notion that you were born at a more.......comfortable distance from the apocalypse.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Oops I forgot Russia, there's no hope is there.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> Oops I forgot Russia, there's no hope is there.


Russia? :Jawdrop

You are a card HP.:Hilarious


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2017)

DogLover1981 said:


> I could be wrong about all that. I guess I was trying to say it could be that plenty of voters have little direct experience with Mexico and don't speak Spanish. It may be different depending on where you live but I have never met anyone who can speak much Spanish nor have I met anyone from Mexico. At least, that I can remember. The TV media outlets here seldom report about events in Mexico, Central America and South America as well.


Ah so you're saying that Mexico/Mexicans are far removed from people's every day lives so it's easy to not think about them? I'm not articulating that very well, but basically a lack of connection?

That may be true in your area, but around here and honestly a huge swath of the US, latinos of all nationalities are very much a presence and part of our communities. Which to me makes it even scarier that he got away with that comment, as well as the "bad hombres" one. But then he also got away with mocking a disabled reporter, and of course pussygate. Makes one despair that so many people were willing to overlook that. Granted, not a majority, but still, enough to win an election


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

ouesi said:


> Ah so you're saying that Mexico/Mexicans are far removed from people's every day lives so it's easy to not think about them? I'm not articulating that very well, but basically a lack of connection?
> 
> That may be true in your area, but around here and honestly a huge swath of the US, latinos of all nationalities are very much a presence and part of our communities. Which to me makes it even scarier that he got away with that comment, as well as the "bad hombres" one. But then he also got away with mocking a disabled reporter, and of course pussygate. Makes one despair that so many people were willing to overlook that. Granted, not a majority, but still, enough to win an election


I'm not sure what kind of point I'm trying to make. lol I'm guessing the lack connection is the point I'm trying to make. It's possible that it is more true the further from Mexico you are in the states. I live in New England which is quite a distance from Mexico. I don't even know what "bad hombres" means or implies for example. I'll look it up on google later. If Trump instead aimed his rhetoric and dog whistles at Canada, he'd look ridiculous for example. It'd be like a comedy sketch. O.O


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

DogLover1981 said:


> I don't even know what "bad hombres" means or implies for example.


OK, I looked it up on the net and that phrase basically sounds like another one of Trump's dog whistles. *Groan*


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
_"bad hombres" _sounds like the title of a 1960s spaghetti-Western movie... with Clint playing the lead, natch, being slit-eyed & silent, & stalking around with spurs clinking.

Trumpster's never met a real *bad hombre* - he's met Russian mafia, quite possibly Italian mobsters or Sicilian family-cartels, but they have SOME semblence of civility; they eat with cutlery, they blow their noses using tissue or a hankie, they can walk down a public street & not send passersby into doorways to avoid them.
He has no idea what truly evil ppl are like - nor how desperately U can want to escape their influence, like the drug-cartels in Mexico or the rebels in Columbia or the Islamic zealots in parts of the Middle East, raping women & girls, kidnapping boys to fight, killing ppl casually, just because they can.
There are entire villages in Mexico, Columbia, & Guatemala where ppl work in near-slavery, as anything they have worth taking can be taken at any time, & there is *nothing* U can do about it - the courts, the police, the Federal or local government, no one.
.
They are run by utterly ruthless, completely immoral men for whom money is the only good, the only goal, & the only measure of how they are succeeding.
Nothing else matters - making money, stealing money, squeezing it out as "protection" money from every business under their purview. They will kill anyone who gets in their way, & take anything they please, without consequences.
Local ppl will do *any*thing to escape their clutches, & also to save their children - including send the kids solo to El Norte'. 
.
Those men are the sort that, if U ever meet them, will show up in Ur dreams for years - maybe decades. They're literal nightmares.
.
.
.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2017)

leashedForLife said:


> Trumpster's never met a real *bad hombre* - he's met Russian mafia, quite possibly Italian mobsters or Sicilian family-cartels, but they have SOME semblence of civility; they eat with cutlery, they blow their noses using tissue or a hankie, they can walk down a public street & not send passersby into doorways to avoid them.
> He has no idea what truly evil ppl are like - nor how desperately U can want to escape their influence, like the drug-cartels in Mexico or the rebels in Columbia or the Islamic zealots in parts of the Middle East, raping women & girls, kidnapping boys to fight, killing ppl casually, just because they can.
> There are entire villages in Mexico, Columbia, & Guatemala where ppl work in near-slavery, as anything they have worth taking can be taken at any time, & there is *nothing* U can do about it - the courts, the police, the Federal or local government, no one.


Sorry but aren't you just feeding in to Trump's rhetoric with statements like this one? Or is there some sarcasm there I totally missed?

By this description it sounds like you're saying Russian mafia, okay. Italian mobsters, sure. But Mexican, Colombian, and Guatemalan bad guys? Watch out, those are the *real* bad ones. Worse than the Russians and Italians. What? And of course the Muslims, gotta include the Islamic zealots among the worst of the worst...

IDK... This sounds like something someone supporting Trump's wall and travel ban would love to quote as fact...


----------

